# Last FM list



## Takun (Sep 23, 2008)

I thought I'd make a thread for last fm users to post their profiles so people can compare and assess how they have a lot in common with musically. So just leave yours, make one if you want, and I'll post it here. It's very simple to get one, and all you have to do after having an account is download it and run your music player normally. 

Site found here: http://www.last.fm/
About Last fm: http://www.last.fm/about
Sign Up: https://www.last.fm/join

Furaffinity Forums Last fm Group â™«â™«â™« http://www.last.fm/group/Fur+Affinity+Music+Squad â™«â™«â™«

â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ â™«â™«â™«http://www.last.fm/user/TGLucarioâ™«â™«â™« 

Aden â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/AdenZerdaâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Apoc666 â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/ApoctheCorruptâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Arc â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/ArcSergalâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Ark â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/ArkWyvern0â™ªâ™«â™ª

Ben â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Pocketchuâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Beretta Darkwolf â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/indridcold89â™ªâ™«â™ª

Ceuper â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Ceuperâ™ªâ™«â™ª

character â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/crappyartistâ™ªâ™«â™ª

coffinberry â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/blackhelleboreâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Cyrin â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Deltafish/â™ªâ™«â™ª

DarkNoctus â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/DragonBottlesâ™ªâ™«â™ª

David M. Awesome â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/DavidMAwesomeâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Deigo117 â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Diego117â™ªâ™«â™ª

DragonMajica â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/baddakutachiâ™ªâ™«â™ª

enchantedtoast â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/enchantedtoastâ™ªâ™«â™ª

evilteddybear â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/HarryFlemâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Excitement! â™ªâ™«â™ªwww.last.fm/user/darkocatâ™ªâ™«â™ª

fala â™ªâ™«â™ªwww.last.fm/user/fala_foxâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Gadgetphile â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Gadgetphileâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Glennjam â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Glennjamâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Grimfang â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Grimfang/â™ªâ™«â™ª

Gutterslut â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/VladGutterslutâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Hollow-Dragon â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Hollow-Dragonâ™ªâ™«â™ª

HotActionYiffFur â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/HAYFâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Huepow00 â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/music/Huepow00â™ªâ™«â™ª

Issashu â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Tamerilâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Jasen Tamiia â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/JasenTamiiaâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Jewel  â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/spinningcannonâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Kaamos  â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Sarraqâ™ªâ™«â™ª

KalixWyntircat â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/petrieparadiseâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Kanrei â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.lastfm.de/user/HayanCrowâ™ªâ™«â™ª

kashaki â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/KashakiQâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Kattywampus â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Feanyxâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Kitsune â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/V45h_W1nter5â™ªâ™«â™ª

kyle19 â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/acepilot38â™ªâ™«â™ª

KyleFawkes137 â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/KyleFawkes137â™ªâ™«â™ª

LastDireWolf â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Thelastdirewolfâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Laze â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Akerjlgâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Lukar â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Lukar82394â™ªâ™«â™ª

Lurgen Gaato â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.lastfm.se/user/LurkerGaatâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Magikian â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Magikianâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Mokura â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/notpersocomâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Mourningfall â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Mourningfallâ™ªâ™«â™ª

mrchris â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm /user/shadesoficeâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Mr. Fox â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Jones111â™ªâ™«â™ª

mwalimu  â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/mwalimuâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Neybulot â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/ASHTRâ™ªâ™«â™ª

NewfDraggie â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/NewfDraggieâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Nocturne â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/nocky181â™ªâ™«â™ª

PenelopeSkunk4 â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/METALSURGENT666â™ªâ™«â™ª

Piss Angel â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/TheDragon6â™ªâ™«â™ª

PunkTiger â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Punk_Tigerâ™ªâ™«â™ª

protocollie â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/protocollieâ™ªâ™«â™ª

q2r5 â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/q2r5â™ªâ™«â™ª

Q-Lok â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Q-Lokâ™ªâ™«â™ª

ramsay_baggins â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/ramsay_bagginsâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Ripner â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/ripnerâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Ro4dk1ll â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Ro4dk1llâ™ªâ™«â™ª

RoqsWolf â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/VictorTheGâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Rytes â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Ryghtsâ™ªâ™«â™ª

SatoshiGT â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/WINNER666â™ªâ™«â™ª

Shadow Wolf â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/teh_green_manâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Shark_the_raptorâ™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/SharkTheRaptorâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Shindo â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/MrHoodratâ™ªâ™«â™ª

SilviaIsMyHero â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/EvilTwinSisterâ™ªâ™«â™ª

SpikeBlu â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/SpikeBluâ™ªâ™«â™ª

StainMcGorver â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Canned-Awesomeâ™ªâ™«â™ª

SuperSwede88 â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/SuperSwede88â™ªâ™«â™ª

Synius â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Syniusâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Tails Fox â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/GunsNRoses13â™ªâ™«â™ª

Takumi L â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Takumi_Lâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Teracat â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/DoctorDentzâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Teto â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/TetoDoesntExistâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Toraneko â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/JediLucâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Trip â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Trippytigerâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Tristan â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/darkcircuitry/â™ªâ™«â™ª

Valkura â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://last.fm/user/valkuraâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Vekke â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.lastfm.it/user/Vekkeâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Vesuro â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/alur3nâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Wait Wait â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/wightwightâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Xero108 â™ªâ™«â™ªwww.last.fm/user/Sucre1â™ªâ™«â™ª

Xipoid â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Xipoidâ™ªâ™«â™ª

Xylex â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/xylexâ™ªâ™«â™ª


----------



## Magikian (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's mine.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 24, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/user/Thelastdirewolf is mine, it's a bit outdated, but still semi-accurate I suppose. I'll use it some more to get it up to speed. I stopped using it, because after like 15-20 minutes of music, the accuracy of the genre or band you enter starts to REALLY stretch, even to the point of no longer being in the same type of music. Maybe they updated it...who knows...but it was really bad when I left it...


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 24, 2008)

Alrighty heres mine http://www.last.fm/user/Jones111

Like way to much daft punk there ;P


----------



## Tudd (Sep 24, 2008)

According to this site... I'm most compatable with fans of The Offspring yet I listen to MUCH more metal than The Offspring.

Or so I am led to believe.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Sep 24, 2008)

Well I'm glad to see some others here have Last.fm beside me. Here is my profile http://www.last.fm/user/EvilTwinSister

Yeah...don't kill me because of really random and not so good music taste.


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 24, 2008)

SilviaIsMyHero said:


> Yeah...don't kill me because of really random and not so good music taste.


 
Why would people do that? everyone is different...


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Sep 24, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Why would people do that? everyone is different...



I don't know... after some arguing about music I saw here I'm not sure... and I was always like that anyway... afraid that people will trash everything I listen to as something like that happened once.


----------



## Tudd (Sep 24, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Why would people do that? everyone is different...


 
Because some people feel they must point out the flaws in other people to enjoy themselves. I call these people assholes, twats, twat waffles, dicks, fucktards, etc. Essentially every name under the sun. 

Did you REALLY need to ask that?


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 24, 2008)

Note to self: make an account on last.fm


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 24, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Because some people feel they must point out the flaws in other people to enjoy themselves. I call these people assholes, twats, twat waffles, dicks, fucktards, etc. Essentially every name under the sun.
> 
> *Did you REALLY need to ask that?*


 
Yes


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 24, 2008)

SilviaIsMyHero said:


> I don't know... after some arguing about music I saw here I'm not sure... and I was always like that anyway... afraid that people will trash everything I listen to as something like that happened once.


 
Meh just ignore em, most people on this site ain't like that though


----------



## Takun (Sep 24, 2008)

Updated.

Also my music > yours.

FO REALZ.  lol.  At least this isn't /b/, don't mention music there unless it's obscure metal from some other country...


----------



## Tudd (Sep 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Updated.
> 
> Also my music > yours.
> 
> FO REALZ. lol. At least this isn't /b/, don't mention music there unless it's obscure metal from some other country...


 
Good work! You've made the internet happy, your prize of over 9000 penises shall arrive momentarily... 

But seriously, good job on the thread creation and the reorganization of it. :grin:


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 24, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/user/shadesofice

What about a group exclusively for FA furries? The other furry group 'Furries' doesn't cut it for me if you don't have much group activity.


----------



## Takun (Sep 24, 2008)

mrchris said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/shadesofice
> 
> What about a group exclusively for FA furries? The other furry group 'Furries' doesn't cut it for me if you don't have much group activity.



Feel free to make one and I'll add it in the original post.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 24, 2008)

Alright! 

http://www.last.fm/group/Fur+Affinity+Music+Squad

We need at _LEAST_ 10 users for weekly charts!

I made a cheap group pic, if anyone else can make a better one, please post it here!


----------



## Magikian (Sep 24, 2008)

SilviaIsMyHero said:


> I don't know... after some arguing about music I saw here I'm not sure... and I was always like that anyway... afraid that people will trash everything I listen to as something like that happened once.



As long as you don't push it in anyone's face, it should be fine.

EDIT: Just joined the furry-group-thing.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm not gonna judge people by their charts in the group.


----------



## Takun (Sep 24, 2008)

Aye, this is merely a collection of data on FA users and music =3


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 24, 2008)

Post a link to this page in your journal, I would like to get more users in here! I already have, so others should.


----------



## Glennjam (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's mine ^^ http://www.last.fm/user/Glennjam

So much KoRn x3


----------



## Magica (Sep 24, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/user/baddakutachi

I have a huge fricken variety.


ETA: LOL @ rules for that group.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 24, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> ETA: LOL @ rules for that group.



That last rule is to keep anime only freaks from joining, mostly the "I'm not a furry but I like catboys(or girls)" type.

Rules are to keep nonfurs and trolls from joining, alongside with keeping an active userbase.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 25, 2008)

Why the fuck not: http://www.last.fm/user/Easog

I know...Too much Flogging Molly...don't lynch me...


----------



## Diego117 (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's mine: http://www.last.fm/user/Diego117

Bunch of mixed rock/metal and some classical stuff.

I have a feeling mine is going to turn into a cocktail of music though.


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 25, 2008)

Well i applied for that furry group thingy, i'm that jones111 guy


----------



## Mokura (Sep 25, 2008)

I am notpersocom there, here's my page.  http://www.last.fm/user/notpersocom

There's a hell of a lot of Overclocked Remix there, I hope nobody minds. :|  Also, I applied for the group.  Might not see anything for a while, I'm still looking for my ipod. (it's how I do most of my scrobbling, ipod + Floola)  Might as well install the software and get some more tracks up.

Rock on. \m/_

Also, about my avatar there: No, I'm not a faker, it's from a picture of Touhou's Chen that I found amusing.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 25, 2008)

Instead of PMing me via the forum, PM me via last.fm.


----------



## valkura (Sep 25, 2008)

See sig?


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 25, 2008)

valkura said:


> See sig?



I have sigs disabled


----------



## valkura (Sep 25, 2008)

mrchris said:


> I have sigs disabled



Of course, the one time I actually refer to it D:

http://last.fm/user/valkura


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 26, 2008)

Added in.

We need more furries in the group! At this minute, we have 14 (13 + myself).


----------



## Takun (Sep 28, 2008)

Giving a bizzump.  We have enough for charts.  Easy to join people.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/user/Canned-Awesome
Still under construction.
EDIT: It says I have 2,000 plays for SOAD because I've left it playing on a loop all night twice.  Damn Pepsi doesn't keep you up at night!


----------



## Tudd (Sep 28, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/Canned-Awesome
> Still under construction.
> EDIT: It says I have 2,000 plays for SOAD because I've left it playing on a loop all night twice.  Damn Pepsi doesn't keep you up at night!


 
No... you have 2000 plays for SOAD because you love them :3


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 28, 2008)

That, too


----------



## Tudd (Sep 28, 2008)

Rejoice fellow Metallica fan(s)! Metallica has placed number one somehow! \m/


----------



## Takun (Sep 28, 2008)

Well actually just tied with 3 other bands.  I was hoping the chart would show number of times played for each band total in the group.  Ah well.


----------



## Tudd (Sep 28, 2008)

Although they technically tied... It's still listed in the top position. 

I was hoping the chart would be a tad more detailed than simply artists...


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 29, 2008)

The charts show how many people have the particular artist in their profile.

And we need more/moar users!


----------



## Tudd (Sep 29, 2008)

Which is why it's a bit of a let down. That also happens to be the same reason we need more users.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 29, 2008)

If possible, recruit as many as you can (forum and main site) and it can peak someone's interest if you link to this thread or even the group itself!


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 29, 2008)

I applied, folks. (To the group.)


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 30, 2008)

EDIT: Image failed epicly. Just click here.


----------



## Beretta Darkwolf (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/user/indridcold89


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 30, 2008)

Beretta Darkwolf said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/indridcold89



Got an FA page?


----------



## valkura (Oct 1, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Got an FA page?



So much fail... IT BURRNNNSSS

(Look at the paw under his avatar. )


----------



## Girly_fox_boi_kyi (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/user/girlyboi

well.....i love my music, and if you dont thats your own problem ^_^ i looove you people!


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 3, 2008)

Girly_fox_boi_kyi said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/girlyboi
> 
> well.....i love my music, and if you dont thats your own problem ^_^ i looove you people!



Your FA paw icon link gives a 404.


----------



## JasenTamiia (Oct 4, 2008)

My Userpage:
http://www.last.fm/user/JasenTamiia

My Music Page:
http://www.last.fm/music/Jasen+Tamiia


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 4, 2008)

JasenTamiia said:


> My Userpage:
> http://www.last.fm/user/JasenTamiia
> 
> My Music Page:
> http://www.last.fm/music/Jasen+Tamiia



Hop aboard.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2008)

Bada-Chick-Wow


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/user/nocky181

:3

edit:  should this thread be stickied?  I feel so.


----------



## Aden (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/user/AdenZerda

ADD ME BITCHES.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/user/SuperSwede88

:3


----------



## Tudd (Oct 6, 2008)

Aden said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/AdenZerda
> 
> ADD ME BITCHES.



APPLY TOOL BOX!


----------



## Takun (Oct 6, 2008)

Updated again.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/user/Grimfang/

Look! I have an account now, guys! 

My charts are a little skewed since I couldn't import my playcounts from my zune or anything. I'm NOT that big a Killers fan! They are NOT nearly a favorite out of my bands xD

Anyway.. once I get a chance tonight, I'll find and friend people, but I dunno what purpose that serves exactly..


----------



## Takun (Oct 6, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/Grimfang/
> 
> Look! I have an account now, guys!
> 
> ...



It let's me estalk you!


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 7, 2008)

Growing steadily but slowly!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 7, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/user/ramsay_baggins

Just got it so I dunno what it'll bring up. I listen to LOTS of different types of things, my most listened to and favourite bands change monthly really.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 7, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/ramsay_baggins



Why does your FA page bring up an error instead? Just like Girlyboi, I don't know why it happens.


----------



## valkura (Oct 7, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Why does your FA page bring up an error instead? Just like Girlyboi, I don't know why it happens.



It's the underscore.  Apparently FA doesn't keep underscores when it makes the url version of the username.  So her FA is http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ramsaybaggins

Edit - can't figure out Girlyboi's :|


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 7, 2008)

valkura said:


> It's the underscore.  Apparently FA doesn't keep underscores when it makes the url version of the username.  So her FA is http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ramsaybaggins



Oops, thanks for that, I never realised it!
Shall correct it now =]


----------



## Jarz (Oct 8, 2008)

oh i need to do one


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know what Girlyboi's FA page is, neither with/without underscores work.


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah if he wants to come back and link it I'll add him, but the low posts and no FA page to show I've been holding off.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 8, 2008)

I have one under Xipoid, but last.FM did something silly on my computer and now they don't really like each other.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Oct 9, 2008)

Just signed up

http://www.last.fm/user/teh_green_man


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 9, 2008)

50 tracks scrobbled is minimum requirement to apply.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll scrobble your tracks.


----------



## Magikian (Oct 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'll scrobble your tracks.



Please do.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 10, 2008)

Occasionally, I'll leave a song on repeat, either while writing a poem (horrible, I know) or while sleeping.

Today, my profile looked ridiculous. I had to delete the plays...
.. I feel self-conscious.

DON'T LOOK AT MY CHARTS D:


----------



## Takun (Oct 10, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Occasionally, I'll leave a song on repeat, either while writing a poem (horrible, I know) or while sleeping.
> 
> Today, my profile looked ridiculous. I had to delete the plays...
> .. I feel self-conscious.
> ...



I have A Life of Arctic Sounds played like 144 times and most of that was from like 1 month.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 10, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I have A Life of Arctic Sounds played like 144 times and most of that was from like 1 month.



I just noticed the huge spike between your #1 band, and everything beneath it xD

But I feel less bad now. Elliott Smith is going to have like 20 plays for every 9 of every other band combined I think. haha..


----------



## Takun (Oct 10, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I just noticed the huge spike between your #1 band, and everything beneath it xD
> 
> But I feel less bad now. Elliott Smith is going to have like 20 plays for every 9 of every other band combined I think. haha..



That's because it's one of the few things I kept off my old last fm....

...

...

yeah.   I'm nearing 4k played Modest Mouse.  I listened to only Modest Mouse for a few months straight.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 10, 2008)

I regularly reset the play counts for songs that I leave on repeat.  Leraine by Secede had over 400 plays in my iTunes for a while.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I regularly reset the play counts for songs that I leave on repeat.  Leraine by Secede had over 400 plays in my iTunes for a while.



Last FM seems a bit flaky. Sometimes it will recognize what I have played, other times it says "Stop trying to hack, you can't play a song before you owned it." So it fails to recognize half of the play counts and decides not the count random songs. For instance, _O Green World_ has a play count of 60, yet it thinks it's at 1221. _Spiral Static_ is quoted at 112 when in reality it is at 1164. _Good Stuff_ isn't even listed and it's my most played at 2061.


Half of my "Top" lists are made up of songs and artists I haven't listened to in years. In fact, compare this to my Top Tracks Chart (the time difference can be ignored, significant increase in play count has not occurred.).


----------



## Arc (Oct 10, 2008)

<3


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 10, 2008)

That's your German page, Arc. :|


----------



## valkura (Oct 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's your German page, Arc. :|



lrn2internet


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 10, 2008)

valkura said:


> lrn2internet



Don't get fresh with me, bitch.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't really understand how the "unique artists" thing works since I've seen some things on there that I honestly can't believe don't show up in other groups (like it said Joan Osborne at one point). Any ideas?


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm not quite sure on that either.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 15, 2008)

Just a note that I also opened the forum for use in the group.

Newest users: Shadow_Wolf/teh_green_man


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 15, 2008)

ohhhhhh add mine? I know there are some users who share similar music tastes but I do not remember their names 

http://www.last.fm/user/blackhellebore


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 15, 2008)

Apply and I will will put you through once you have 50 or more plays.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 17, 2008)

What is it with so many having their iPod history uploaded and fewer doing it the one at a time with a system media player?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 17, 2008)

mrchris said:


> What is it with so many having their iPod history uploaded and fewer doing it the one at a time with a system media player?



People use their iPods a lot because they aren't at home all day?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 17, 2008)

*cough* I am Easog now, mind changing that? <3


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 17, 2008)

Easog said:


> *cough* I am Easog now, mind changing that? <3



Why the new SN, Nameless? :3


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey guys whatever happened to nameless he was so cool


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey guys whatever happened to nameless he was so cool



He's never been the same since I invited him down into my basement.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 17, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Why the new SN, Nameless? :3



I'm sure I don't know what you're talking about. My name is Easog.



David M. Awesome said:


> Hey guys whatever happened to nameless he was so cool



What, that obnoxious little faggot?


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 17, 2008)

Easog said:


> I'm sure I don't know what you're talking about. My name is Easog.



Aw shit, I must be thinking about some _other_ twinky little fag that lives in Canada... D=


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 17, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Aw shit, I must be thinking about some _other_ twinky little fag that lives in Canada... D=



Must be. Was he, by chance, a 16 year old snow leopard with a hat fetish?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 17, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> He's never been the same since I invited him down into my basement.



SO IT WAS YOU



Easog said:


> I'm sure I don't know what you're talking about. My name is Easog.
> 
> What, that obnoxious little faggot?



Lies.  You don't have a name.

Yeah, that's the one.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 17, 2008)

Easog said:


> Must be. Was he, by chance, a 16 year old snow leopard with a hat fetish?



. . . Huey?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> . . . Huey?


Oh, he's the movie poll guy, right? He seems cool.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 17, 2008)

On topiccage, please.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2008)

Easog said:


> Oh, he's the movie poll guy, right? He seems cool.



Huey's the coolest.  You're missing out if you've never gotten to know him.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 20, 2008)

We need more!


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 20, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/user/HarryFlem- I thought I'd give it a go


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

www.last.fm/user/Sucre1

That's my profile. It'll be a year old tomorrow ^_^


----------



## Kanrei (Oct 25, 2008)

^^ Here is mine http://www.lastfm.de/user/HayanCrow


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 26, 2008)

Kanrei: Join!


----------



## KyleFawkes137 (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/user/KyleFawkes137

that was mine


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 31, 2008)

We now total 30 members so far. Let's go for 50!


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 1, 2008)

damn i want to join,,,,but 50 tracks that's crazy....think i got 20 sum
:edit:
o wait thought that they were yur own homebrew trxss


----------



## Takun (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry folks, I broke my laptop...will update when it's back >.<


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 2, 2008)

Lyxen said:


> damn i want to join,,,,but 50 tracks that's crazy....think i got 20 sum



That's just 30 songs left then. If each one is 3 minutes, that's an hour and a half of listening. That's not too hard to get to.


----------



## Tudd (Nov 3, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> That's just 30 songs left then. If each one is 3 minutes, that's an hour and a half of listening. That's not too hard to get to.


 
And if the average song length of your library is over 4-5 minutes?


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 3, 2008)

It's also there so charts can be generated and someshit like that. Also keeps the advertisers out.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/user/enchantedtoast

A lot of my music doesn't get scrobbled though since none of music is tagged right. Seriously, Hannah Montana would not be in my top 10. >.<


----------



## Aden (Nov 4, 2008)

enchantedtoast said:


> A lot of my music doesn't get scrobbled though since none of music is tagged right. Seriously, Hannah Montana would not be in my top 10. >.<



The fact is, you've still played Hannah Montana 51 times as of now.

You are dead to me.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 4, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> ...
> Shadow Wolf â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/teh_green_manâ™ªâ™«â™ª
> ...
> Xipoid â™ªâ™«â™ªhttp://www.last.fm/user/Xipoidâ™ªâ™«â™ª



You included the notes in the link, in case you have the obsessive urge to fix it.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 4, 2008)

Aden said:


> The fact is, you've still played Hannah Montana 51 times as of now.
> 
> You are dead to me.


But I don't even like Hannah Montana anymore. ;_;


----------



## Tudd (Nov 4, 2008)

And people call me crazy because I still haven't heard Soulja boy.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 4, 2008)

enchantedtoast said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/enchantedtoast
> 
> A lot of my music doesn't get scrobbled though since none of music is tagged right. Seriously, *Hannah Montana* would not be in my top 10. >.<


 
Hannah Montana... such uberness i mean wow. 

But yeah i'm guessing everyone hates electro in this group.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 5, 2008)

enchantedtoast said:


> A lot of my music doesn't get scrobbled though since none of music is tagged right. Seriously, Hannah Montana would not be in my top 10. >.<



MusicBrainz. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 5, 2008)

You NEED tagged music for it to scrobble and show on your charts. Also, why the System of a Down fetish, guys and girls? XD

If you want to tag and rename entire albums/artists quickly, use MP3Tag ( http://www.mp3tag.de/en ) and The Godfather ( http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Tag-Editors/The-GodFather.shtml )


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 5, 2008)

I hate System of a Down. >:C


----------



## Magica (Nov 5, 2008)

I've been retagging my MP3s with the proper artists whenever I find them, so I've been clearing the scrobbles of the mistags off my account. I think this probably deleted about 1000 or so off my plays. I have Brawl and a Sailor Moon track I still need to figure out the artists and composers for.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 5, 2008)

I just stuck mine through MediaMonkey to get the album art. Then through the Auto-Tagger in Winamp to get the exact name and such.


----------



## Magica (Nov 5, 2008)

I find that Winamp's autotagger sometimes doesn't work for me. Often I've had to manually tag because it sticks the wrong information in.


----------



## PunkTiger (Nov 7, 2008)

*heh* Here's mine -- http://www.last.fm/user/Punk_Tiger

Some other yobbo already took my handle, so I had to put the underscore in it.


----------



## Takun (Nov 12, 2008)

OKAY.

Updated. Sorry for the delay.  Let's keep this going.  Should be fine provided I don't break my laptop again.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 13, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> I find that Winamp's autotagger sometimes doesn't work for me. Often I've had to manually tag because it sticks the wrong information in.



I've only had it miss a few songs. Are you trying to tag a bunch of indie stuff or something?


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 21, 2008)

Mega Wario smash bump!


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 22, 2008)

I joined the FA group ^.=.^

oh, and my profile is here:  http://www.last.fm/user/Hollow-Dragon


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 22, 2008)

Aaaaaand another one I have a very low compatibility with.


----------



## Takun (Nov 22, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon and I are SUPER.  Finally someone besides Easog haha.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey guys would you like to know what my highest compatibility with anyone is

>:C


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 22, 2008)

I think I have an idea...


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Hollow-Dragon and I are SUPER. Finally someone besides Easog haha.


 
Yeah!  Indie rock is the my kind of music too.  I would have a hell of a lot more scrobbled plays, but since I just joined Last FM pretty recently (in the last month or so...), plus this is a new computer, so not as many music plays on this one compared to my old desktop (of course.  XD)


----------



## Takun (Nov 22, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> Yeah!  Indie rock is the my kind of music too.  I would have a hell of a lot more scrobbled plays, but since I just joined Last FM pretty recently (in the last month or so...), plus this is a new computer, so not as many music plays on this one compared to my old desktop (of course.  XD)



I had it for awhile in the summer and then stopped using it when I switched computers.  Just _really _started exploring.  Found Pavement which was awesome.  Just keep digging deeper and finding gems.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I had it for awhile in the summer and then stopped using it when I switched computers. Just _really _started exploring. Found Pavement which was awesome. Just keep digging deeper and finding gems.


 
I hate switching computers... all the installing and recovering files... I've had to do it about 3 times in the last year.  Anyway, I'm always looking for new music, mainly indie.  Lately, I've been finding lots of new bands (new to me that is.).  My interest in indie rock started when I first discovered Modest Mouse when their album "Good News For People Who Love Bad News" came out.  I've moved forward from them since then, but they're still one of my most favorite band of all time.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 22, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey guys would you like to know what my highest compatibility with anyone is
> 
> >:C



If you would stop hating everyone's music, you wouldn't be whining right now


----------



## Takun (Nov 22, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> I hate switching computers... all the installing and recovering files... I've had to do it about 3 times in the last year.  Anyway, I'm always looking for new music, mainly indie.  Lately, I've been finding lots of new bands (new to me that is.).  My interest in indie rock started when I first discovered Modest Mouse when their album "Good News For People Who Love Bad News" came out.  I've moved forward from them since then, but they're still one of my most favorite band of all time.



Yeah, I actually overlooked them at Good News which is what is funny.  It was on TV when I was into "Hard ROCK" (thanks radio....) and I didn't have the internet.  Then I was at college for football in August and I was looking for something to listen to.  I had two things that stood out.  Devil Driver and Modest Mouse's "We Were Dead"  I chose Modest Mouse and I've been into Indie and Alternative.  I got all of Modest Mouse and listened to it religiously.  Waiting on the EP now, Whale Song and King Rat look amazing.  I have way more than them now too.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Yeah, I actually overlooked them at Good News which is what is funny. It was on TV when I was into "Hard ROCK" (thanks radio....) and I didn't have the internet. Then I was at college for football in August and I was looking for something to listen to. I had two things that stood out. Devil Driver and Modest Mouse's "We Were Dead" I chose Modest Mouse and I've been into Indie and Alternative. I got all of Modest Mouse and listened to it religiously. Waiting on the EP now, Whale Song and King Rat look amazing. I have way more than them now too.


 
Ah, that's cool.  I've only got their last 2 albums.  I've yet to listen to their music pre-2004.


----------



## Takun (Nov 22, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> Ah, that's cool.  I've only got their last 2 albums.  I've yet to listen to their music pre-2004.



That's all the good stuff @__@.  Seriously recommend you find a torrent and see why people love it so much more than the last two.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf_zKPyamsM


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 22, 2008)

A lot of Modest Mouse's pre-Good News is really good stuff.
I seriously recommend taking Takumi's advice and find some torrents.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> That's all the good stuff @__@. Seriously recommend you find a torrent and see why people love it so much more than the last two.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf_zKPyamsM


 
XD  that song's pretty good!  The only song I've heard in their easrly days is "Ohio", which is a good song.  Now I'll definately have to do some torrent searches.


----------



## Takun (Nov 22, 2008)

Reminds me I need to find a copy of A Manic Depressive Named Laughing Boy, lost that with all my other stuff in my first laptop death and it's rare and I haven't found another copy.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Reminds me I need to find a copy of A Manic Depressive Named Laughing Boy, lost that with all my other stuff in my first laptop death and it's rare and I haven't found another copy.


 
Really?  There's a youtube video featuring that song, I can download it in high quality and rip the song off of it as an mp3, if you want.


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

Would be great, it actually was only released on vinyl bside is why.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 23, 2008)

*sent*  That's the best quality I could get...


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks a lot :3


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Thanks a lot :3


 
Anytime.  ^^


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 23, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> If you would stop hating everyone's music, you wouldn't be whining right now



If everyone would get some music that isn't absolutely fucking terrible, I wouldn't be whining right now. >:C


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If everyone would get some music that isn't absolutely fucking terrible, I wouldn't be whining right now. >:C



My music is great, please make a bigger scene. 8D


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey guys would you like to know what my highest compatibility with anyone is
> 
> >:C




Probably the same as what mine is.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> My music is great, please make a bigger scene. 8D



I WILL


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

Meh, I don't know how they match people.  David and Xipoid you both have stuff I have....


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Meh, I don't know how they match people.  David and Xipoid you both have stuff I have....



I have listened to the same things that you have, but I have listened to them once whereas you listen to nothing but them.  It's measured by number of plays per band.


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I have listened to the same things that you have, but I have listened to them once whereas you listen to nothing but them.  It's measured by number of plays per band.




Oh so you are only a little faggy while I'm full out fag.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Oh so you are only a little faggy while I'm full out fag.



I was just a little bicurious.  You are a raging homosexual drag queen who lives in San Fransisco.


----------



## Takun (Nov 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I was just a little bicurious.  You are a raging homosexual drag queen who lives in San Fransisco.



Thatsthhhhhhhh not funny you thhhhhhhhhhilly man.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 26, 2008)

You all are a bit faggy regardless if you like dick or not.

32 members so far.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If everyone would get some music that isn't absolutely fucking terrible, I wouldn't be whining right now. >:C



Post a list of criterias that represent "good music" according to you. Because I fail to see how the artists you listen to are so much better than those everyone else listens to


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm being facetious and mocking butthurt over a case of lol opinions in an attempt to be humorous.  I don't actually think that my music is better than anyone else's.

Except for Grimfang, his music is just horrid.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 26, 2008)

haha ok


----------



## Tails Fox (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/user/GunsNRoses13

I kept getting "low" and "very low" compatibility with everyone here xD;


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Except for Grimfang, his music is just horrid.



Wow, damn right. Hula, My Chemical Romance, The All-American Rejects...Ugh.

EDIT: Ok, never mind. Looking through your music, you've got some of the same stuff. I really hope that stuff was just some listening binge you had for a while, and not stuff you still listen to on a regular basis.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 28, 2008)

My highest compatibility is with Commodore Wilkins and Mr. Grim Fang at "Low".

Apparently, no one here shares my repetitive personality.


----------



## TheComet (Nov 28, 2008)

Someone apparently made a profile page of me, and now I can't register as DJ Comet D:


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 28, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Wow, damn right. Hula, My Chemical Romance, The All-American Rejects...Ugh.
> 
> EDIT: Ok, never mind. Looking through your music, you've got some of the same stuff. I really hope that stuff was just some listening binge you had for a while, and not stuff you still listen to on a regular basis.



_Welcome to the Black Parade_ is hilarious, though.  And I've only got the one AAR song.  Besides, that's out of 500+ artists that I've tried. :mrgreen:



Xipoid said:


> My highest compatibility is with Commodore Wilkins and Mr. Grim Fang at "Low".
> 
> Apparently, no one here shares my repetitive personality.



I'll have to check your profile again, I believe you had some things that I rather liked.


----------



## Takun (Nov 28, 2008)

TheComet said:


> Someone apparently made a profile page of me, and now I can't register as DJ Comet D:



Awww find something close maybe? :/


----------



## Cyrin (Nov 28, 2008)

Just to add myself to the pool of furry last.fm users:
http://www.last.fm/user/Deltafish/


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.last.fm/user/alur3n


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 29, 2008)

I WANNA JOIN

http://www.last.fm/user/wightwight


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

Updated again.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 1, 2008)

Yay, finally found someone who has a compatibility higher than Low with me! Talvi XD

I like last.fm's music recommendations, I've found loads of class bands there =]
I'm officially addicted =P


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 27, 2008)

Who is this?

http://www.last.fm/user/Cornieh

And another thing, we really need a better group image besides my generic fox photo.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's mine! :3
http://www.last.fm/user/NewfDraggie


----------



## Aden (Dec 27, 2008)

mrchris said:


> And another thing, we really need a better group image besides my generic fox photo.



How do groups work anyway? It sure doesn't look at what we're scrobbling, because I have a hell of a lot more than 5 Opeth plays.


----------



## Laze (Dec 27, 2008)

Check it out:

http://www.last.fm/user/Akerjlg

Kind of addicted to that site.


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 27, 2008)

Aden said:


> How do groups work anyway? It sure doesn't look at what we're scrobbling, because I have a hell of a lot more than 5 Opeth plays.



It's showing the number of people in the group who listened to that artist. So 5 Opeths is five users listening to Opeth at least once.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 28, 2008)

Does anyone think they could make a better group avatar besides my halfassed PSPed photo?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 28, 2008)

And can I get added to the group? I'm Canned-Awesome >:
Nvm, added


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 28, 2008)

Who is the "owner" of the group?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 28, 2008)

mrchris


----------



## Takun (Dec 29, 2008)

Updated again.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 16, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.last.fm/user/TGLucario


----------



## protocollie (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.last.fm/user/protocollie


----------



## bearetic (Jan 18, 2009)

*-Must be an active scrobbler*
*-Minimum of 50 tracks to join*

Looks like I'll have to find out what scrobbling is, do it, and find at least 50 tracks!

I just joined. http://www.last.fm/user/crappyartist


Also, thread tl;dr and I'm tired.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 22, 2009)

Group avatar changed. It should do better now.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.last.fm/user/ImDaneCook

Here's me, mates.







I fucking _suck.

_:C


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 23, 2009)

> *-Must be an active scrobbler*
> *-Minimum of 50 tracks to join*



i've been scrobbling since Oct 14th

i've got over 1000 tracks scrobbled ... over 7000 scrobbles ... i think ... so that definity allows me to join


and ... over 2000 of my Scrobbles are JUST Queen ^_^


----------------
Now playing: Tony Christie - Amarillo
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> and ... over 2000 of my Scrobbles are JUST Queen ^_^



Gross.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Gross.



Sez the Bon Jovi fan....


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 23, 2009)

exactly ... there isnt a group on LFM ... that doesnt have 1 person obsesion with one band


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Sez the Bon Jovi fan....



Bon Jovi is better than Queen.

You can suck my dick.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Bon Jovi is better than Queen.
> 
> You can suck my dick.



Ok wahtever U say








At least all the members of Queen were competent musicians.....

:X


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> At least all the members of Queen were competent musicians.....
> 
> :X



What a coincidence :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What a coincidence :V



HAHAHAHAHA

Listen some REAL metal WDY


Like Venom


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Listen some REAL metal WDY
> 
> ...



Who's talking about metal here

Metal can suck my dick too


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Who's talking about metal here
> 
> Metal can suck my dick too



You're a rather angry black man


You should listen to some Bobby McFerrin



"Don't Worry, Be Happy"

:-D


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You're a rather angry black man
> 
> 
> You should listen to some Bobby McFerrin
> ...



Maybe some other time


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe some other time



Ok, friend.

:-D

Special friend.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Ok, friend.
> 
> :-D
> 
> Special friend.



Best friends forever


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Best friends forever



:grin:

YAY! ^_^


----------



## Lurgen Gaato (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's mine! :3
http://www.lastfm.se/user/LurkerGaat


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-brmGRyRjSo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGvRtMr8ya0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9z3IX2tX_Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB8JQ1kHHbo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_SqtCNhv44 - Pig Destroyer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCmuTAROzh0 - Suffocation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VBdAY8eA9w - Early Immortal (lol, even the band now don't like that video they made earlier)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgCUqggkIGA - Mercenary (Dk)


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 1, 2009)

Nothing that isn't really obvious;
http://www.last.fm/user/Ro4dk1ll


----------



## Trip (Feb 1, 2009)

Ooh, neat. My last.fm account is here: http://www.last.fm/user/Trippytiger


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2009)

Takumi, if you would be so kind as to alter my name on the master list

TIA


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 15, 2009)

Who is Hy_Eight?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 15, 2009)

mrchris said:


> Who is Hy_Eight?



Kitstaa (S.L.A.B.)


----------



## Takun (Feb 21, 2009)

Everything is updated.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 22, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Everything is updated.



You forgot Kitstaa (S.L.A.B.)


----------



## Takun (Feb 22, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> You forgot Kitstaa (S.L.A.B.)




I don't see a post by Kitstaa....and I'm not going out of my way to search for it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 22, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I don't see a post by Kitstaa....and I'm not going out of my way to search for it.



He's Hy_Eight dude. Just look at the post above me.


"GOSH!" - Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 25, 2009)

Another mystery member: gorycory08?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 25, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Another mystery member: gorycory08?



No he's just some guy who's stalking me.


That would be cool if he was a furry though, he's got good taste in metal.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 26, 2009)

Too bad he can't join, since more metal would be welcome in the charts instead of this top40 nonsense.


----------



## Gadgetphile (Mar 21, 2009)

http://www.last.fm/user/Gadgetphile


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 21, 2009)

mine
http://www.last.fm/user/V45h_W1nter5
its in leet
1=i
4=a
5=s


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Too bad he can't join, since more metal would be welcome in the charts instead of this top40 nonsense.



Topping our charts? Coldplay. Great job guys. :V


----------



## Teracat (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh, oh. Last.fm is pretty awesome. Here's mine: http://www.last.fm/user/DoctorDentz


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone see the announcement they are going to start charging $3/3EU/3GBP a month for non US/DE/UK users if they want to use the streaming radio? (No, NOT the full tracks on artist pages, just tag and user radio)

It's a whole bunch of bullshit to me, I posted the URL on the group's shoutbox for those who want to voice their opinion.

Last.fm - "The social music corporation"


----------



## Takun (Mar 29, 2009)

Updated the list.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Vekke (Mar 31, 2009)

mine: http://www.lastfm.it/user/Vekke

it's like all foreign, XD


----------



## Huepow00 (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.last.fm/music/Huepow00

Yo.


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2009)

updated.


----------



## Kattywampus (May 3, 2009)

Here ya go:  http://www.last.fm/user/Feanyx
And I have an artist page on there too, but I'm not sure how to associate it with my profile...  But here it is:  http://www.last.fm/music/Cuddly+Battleship+Kattywampus


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (May 3, 2009)

http://www.last.fm/user/TGLucario

I've deleted it and restarted for no apperent reason ^^;


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 19, 2009)

Not a part of the group anymore but I guess you can have mine if you want to see what I like.


I'm KIND of a big deal over there ya know


----------



## Shindo (May 19, 2009)

seems like last.fm is the cool thing to do (making one right now)


----------



## Ripnerpner (May 20, 2009)

Here's mine: http://www.last.fm/user/ripner


----------



## Shindo (May 20, 2009)

http://www.last.fm/user/itsshindo


----------



## Takun (May 20, 2009)

Updated again.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 20, 2009)

Who the fuck is John_Galt and why does he have my last.fm?


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 21, 2009)

Mines :3 : http://www.last.fm/user/ArkWyvern0

add me, if u dare ;3


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 15, 2009)

Who is WINNER666?


----------



## Lukar (Jun 15, 2009)

Since the more recent posts in the thread were wiped, here's my Last.FM account.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.last.fm/user/TGLucario

I'm back with this account and my Queen fetish is still big


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 18, 2009)

last.fm/user/darkocat


----------



## Ceuper (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.last.fm/user/Ceuper


----------



## Q-Lok (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's mine:
http://www.last.fm/user/Q-Lok


----------



## SatoshiGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's my Last.FM profile (it's actually a shared profile with my best friend, but he also likes the music I listen to, and I like his) Favorite group: Queen; Favorite genres: Rock and Techno http://www.last.fm/user/WINNER666


----------



## Aden (Jul 6, 2009)

SatoshiGT said:


> Here's my Last.FM profile (it's actually a shared profile with my best friend, but he also likes the music I listen to, and I like his) Favorite group: Queen; Favorite genres: Rock and Techno http://www.last.fm/user/WINNER666



Oowwwwww


----------



## SatoshiGT (Jul 6, 2009)

What "oowwwww"?


----------



## Piss Angel (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.last.fm/user/TheDragon6


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 21, 2009)

You will never find my Last.fm account.


----------



## Nicole teh Wolf (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.last.fm/user/q2r5


----------



## Tristan (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.last.fm/user/darkcircuitry/


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

Tristan said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/darkcircuitry/



         Your musical compatibility with *darkcircuitry* is *Very High*


*
*


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Your musical compatibility with *darkcircuitry* is *Very High*
> 
> 
> *
> *





			
				Last.fm said:
			
		

> Music you have in common includes m1dy, Insane Clown Posse, Ahumado Granujo, Last Days of Humanity and Agoraphobic Nosebleed.


Nice.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

Tristan said:


> Nice.



I got rid of all my ICP but I still listen to speed & grindcore


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I got rid of all my ICP but I still listen to speed & grindcore


Ah, fair enough. I should get some more speedcore... I used to listen to it all the time, but now I mostly just listen to m1dy and Bonehead. lul


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 26, 2009)

Tristan said:


> Ah, fair enough. I should get some more speedcore... I used to listen to it all the time, but now I mostly just listen to m1dy and Bonehead. lul



There's a whole bunch of free stuff for download on the site. You just got to find the artist's page.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> There's a whole bunch of free stuff for download on the site. You just got to find the artist's page.


Or I could just go to http://www.speedcore.ca/.  It's not a lack of knowing where to get it, it's just that I'm really lethargic in actually downloading it (well, aside from the fact that I'm torrenting m1dy's discography from Deadfrog).


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not sure exactly how I apply to be in the group but here's my last.fm


----------



## Takun (Aug 2, 2009)

Updatedddddddd


----------



## Xylex (Aug 12, 2009)

Heres mine
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/xylex
http://www.last.fm/user/xylex

Id play all my music, though sadly its all in storage so i'll just play what I have right now, which isnt much.


----------



## fala (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm fala_fox on last.fm 
and fala on fa. 

add me?


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.last.fm/user/petrieparadise

If our compatibility is medium or higher, feel free to add me!


----------



## Aden (Oct 5, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/petrieparadise
> 
> If our compatibility is medium or higher, feel free to add me!





> Your musical compatibility with Petrieparadise is *Very Low*
> 
> Music you have in common includes Mastodon, Fever Ray and Radiohead.



Bahaha I don't even like Radiohead that much


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 5, 2009)

Huh, maybe I should get one of these. How does it work, exactly? Do you have to upload stuff or is there some gigantic list of songs to pick from?

Edit: I just looked at the website, I guess I'll get one.

Why the hell is Kaamos taken _everywhere_ I try to sign up...


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Huh, maybe I should get one of these. How does it work, exactly? Do you have to upload stuff or is there some gigantic list of songs to pick from?
> 
> Edit: I just looked at the website, I guess I'll get one.
> 
> Why the hell is Kaamos taken _everywhere_ I try to sign up...



Because it is not an obscure term by any means?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaamos


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Because it is not an obscure term by any means?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaamos



Oh, yeah, that's probably why.

http://www.last.fm/user/Sarraq



My compatibility with you is very low.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Oh, yeah, that's probably why.
> 
> http://www.last.fm/user/Sarraq
> 
> My compatibility with you is very low.



That's not surprising, seeing as you have 0 plays scrobbled.

And also it looks like you listen to metal, which is my least favourite genre.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 5, 2009)

Care to take me off the list OP?


----------



## Aden (Oct 5, 2009)

Easog said:


> Care to take me off the list OP?



Easog noooooooo


----------



## Takun (Oct 5, 2009)

Easog said:


> Care to take me off the list OP?



Who are you?


----------



## Tudd (Oct 5, 2009)

Easog said:


> Care to take me off the list OP?



Honestly a crime against humanity!

Or as furries would say... Wait, thats too low.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME!
That's one of my favorite sites! The link to mine is in my signiture, but in case that changes, http://www.last.fm/user/ayeayes  Put me on the list, please?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 13, 2009)

SpirTheCatAyeaye said:


> OMG AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME!
> That's one of my favorite sites! The link to mine is in my signiture, but in case that changes, http://www.last.fm/user/ayeayes  Put me on the list, please?



                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *ayeayes* is *Medium* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Chumbawamba, Boredoms, Spinal Tap, Rush and The 5th Dimension. 





That's cool.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey. Totally just made this. Don't judge me yet.

http://www.last.fm/user/StuHawk


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Oct 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/ImDaneCook
> 
> Here's me, mates.
> 
> ...


Lolol, so you're the same person who said that funny stuff on my page that time? XD I never would've guessed you were a furry. Small world, I guess?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

SpirTheCatAyeaye said:


> Lolol, so you're the same person who said that funny stuff on my page that time? XD I never would've guessed you were a furry. Small world, I guess?



Yeah I guess I did I forgot where I saw you.


----------



## mwalimu (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.last.fm/user/mwalimu

My musical tastes cover a lot of territory, though I somewhat favor progressive rock and classic rock.

At this writing I have 19495 total plays, and my #1 artist under the overall tab has 144 plays.  144/19495 = 0.74%.  I challenge anyone to get under that.


----------



## Aden (Oct 26, 2009)

mwalimu said:


> At this writing I have 19495 total plays, and my #1 artist under the overall tab has 144 plays.  144/19495 = 0.74%.  I challenge anyone to get under that.



Why do we want to get under that?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 26, 2009)

mwalimu said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/mwalimu
> 
> My musical tastes cover a lot of territory, though I somewhat favor progressive rock and classic rock.
> 
> At this writing I have 19495 total plays, and my #1 artist under the overall tab has 144 plays.  144/19495 = 0.74%.  I challenge anyone to get under that.



All that says is that you don't really like any of the music that you listen to enough to listen to it more than once, or enough to listen to all of that artist's albums, or that you're a pretentious faggot who places too much importance on being "eclectic."


----------



## Takun (Oct 27, 2009)

Aden said:


> Why do we want to get under that?





David M. Awesome said:


> All that says is that you don't really like any of the music that you listen to enough to listen to it more than once, or enough to listen to all of that artist's albums, or that you're a pretentious faggot who places too much importance on being "eclectic."



I have to agree with these two.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 27, 2009)

Am I not allowed on the list? :C



Kaamos said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/Sarraq


----------



## Jewel (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm at http://www.last.fm/user/spinningcannon .


----------



## Stawks (Oct 27, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> All that says is that you don't really like any of the music that you listen to enough to listen to it more than once, or enough to listen to all of that artist's albums, or that you're a pretentious faggot who places too much importance on being "eclectic."



What he said, with one added point:

_Genesis_? Fucking _Genesis_?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 27, 2009)

Stawks said:


> What he said, with one added point:
> 
> _Genesis_? Fucking _Genesis_?



whats wrong with genesis



mastodon loves genesis 


shit eat shit shit eat shit



im going as phil collins for halloween


----------



## mwalimu (Oct 27, 2009)

Aden said:


> Why do we want to get under that?


No real reason why one should want to; more like I was curious if anyone did.



David M. Awesome said:


> All that says is that you don't really like any of the music that you listen to enough to listen to it more than once, or enough to listen to all of that artist's albums, or that you're a pretentious faggot who places too much importance on being "eclectic."


Actually I think it has more to do with using shuffle mode and a couple of other tools to generate random playlists.  That to me is a better approach than falling back on the same limited subset of favorites because plumbing the depths of my music library is too daunting.  Yes, I like a wide variety of music genres and I suppose that makes my tastes eclectic, but it's not something I consider important or pursue for its own sake; it just is.  And finally, I'm not gay.



Stawks said:


> What he said, with one added point:
> 
> _Genesis_? Fucking _Genesis_?


Like Load Blown says, what's wrong with Genesis?  They are after all one of the most noteworthy prog rock groups in history (and if it matters, I tend to favor their earlier material up to about 1977), and I did mention that prog rock is a favorite genre.  There are some genres I don't care for, such as hardcore rap and some death metal, yet I'm sure some of the rest of you consider these favorite genres.  Different people have different musical tastes.  I accept that and I hope the rest of you do too.

(Now if my favorite had been Britney Spears, you might have a point there.  )

Having said that, I probably do spend too much time discovering new music to really take the time to get familiar with and properly appreciate very much of it.  I used to do that a lot more before it became as easy as it is now to discover and acquire more music.  It doesn't help in my case that, because I DJ online twice a week, a lot of what I've been acquiring is based not so much on my own musical preferences as on what I think I should have available for my listeners.  I keep thinking one of these days I'm going to slow down looking for more and spend more time getting more familiar with what I already have.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 27, 2009)

ImDaneCook's eclectic score is

*95/100

\^o^/
*


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2009)

mwalimu said:


> Actually I think it has more to do with using shuffle mode and a couple of other tools to generate random playlists.  That to me is a better approach than falling back on the same limited subset of favorites because plumbing the depths of my music library is too daunting.  Yes, I like a wide variety of music genres and I suppose that makes my tastes eclectic, but it's not something I consider important or pursue for its own sake; it just is.  And finally, I'm not gay.



You listen to music on shuffle and not by album and yet your favourite genre is progressive rock? 



Load_Blown said:


> ImDaneCook's eclectic score is
> 
> [SIZE=stopthat]*95/100
> 
> \^o^/*


*

Mine is higher. 8)*


----------



## Aden (Oct 27, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You listen to music on shuffle and not by album and yet your favourite genre is progressive rock?



Yeah, that puzzled me too.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 28, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Mine is higher. 8)



dont be a buzzkill


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 9, 2009)

Almost to 40,000 plays.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

I should re DL last.fm....


----------



## Hir (Jan 9, 2010)

Decided I'd join, it's cool actually.

http://www.last.fm/user/DragonBottles


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Decided I'd join, it's cool actually.
> 
> http://www.last.fm/user/DragonBottles



Medium compatibility is more than I expected to have with a goth sort of guy =o


----------



## Hir (Jan 9, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Medium compatibility is more than I expected to have with a goth sort of guy =o


I don't have the musical taste of typical goths. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I don't have the musical taste of typical goths. :3



GOOD.

<3


----------



## Hir (Jan 9, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> GOOD.
> 
> <3


well I say that

but idk what goths really listen to

I know it isn't what I listen to, anyway.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> well I say that
> 
> but idk what goths really listen to
> 
> I know it isn't what I listen to, anyway.



You listen to a lot of bands that I have never heard from places that may or may not actually exist with members that wear all black and a lot of eye make-up that is pretty goth I think

Rise Against is totally not goth though don't know how you got into them


----------



## Hir (Jan 9, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> You listen to a lot of bands that I have never heard from places that may or may not actually exist with members that wear all black and a lot of eye make-up that is pretty goth I think
> 
> Rise Against is totally not goth though don't know how you got into them


Actually, I know goths listen to shitty goth bands that just get generic rock and smother it with organs and black roses. I listen to metal among other things, but I never stoop to that.

Also, Rise Against are great.

And yay you like Do Make Say Think C:


----------



## Rytes (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/Ryghts


----------



## Hir (Jan 9, 2010)

Rytes said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/Ryghts


         Your musical compatibility with *Ryghts* is *Very Low*


surprise!


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> And yay you like Do Make Say Think C:



Post-rock is pretty amazing :]



DarkNoctus said:


> Your musical compatibility with *Ryghts* is *Very Low*



Same


----------



## Hir (Jan 9, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Post-rock is pretty amazing :]


Listen to Sunlight Ascending.

*Sunlight Ascending* - *All The Memories, **All At Once*
*Sunlight Ascending - Out Of This Place II*

This band have sent their CDs to my house before, they're ridiculously good.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Listen to Sunlight Ascending.
> 
> *Sunlight Ascending* - *All The Memories, **All At Once*
> *Sunlight Ascending - Out Of This Place II*
> ...



This is so great


----------



## Hir (Jan 10, 2010)

I take it you know Explosions In The Sky, too? Legendary stuff.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I take it you know Explosions In The Sky, too? Legendary stuff.



And GY!BE. I love Raise Your Skinny etc.


----------



## Hir (Jan 10, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> And GY!BE. I love Raise Your Skinny etc.


_Like Antennas to Heaven <3_


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 17, 2010)

My Last.Fm profile: http://www.last.fm/user/Taren


----------



## Isen (Jan 17, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Listen to Sunlight Ascending.
> 
> *Sunlight Ascending* - *All The Memories, **All At Once*
> *Sunlight Ascending - Out Of This Place II*
> ...


It always weirds me out whenever I hear about someone talking about this band.  I posted on this really small music forum for years with one of the guitarists before the band got together. 

I mean, you're in another country talking about some dude I know.  The internet is _weird_.

I guess this might come across as pandering for "indie cred" or something but whatever.


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2010)

Isen said:


> It always weirds me out whenever I hear about someone talking about this band.  I posted on this really small music forum for years with one of the guitarists before the band got together.
> 
> I mean, you're in another country talking about some dude I know.  The internet is _weird_.
> 
> I guess this might come across as pandering for "indie cred" or something but whatever.


I have their original demo too, it's real rare. :3

You know someone from Sunlight Ascending? Give them a hug for the best post-rock album of 2009, if you would. Cheers.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 17, 2010)

Isen said:


> It always weirds me out whenever I hear about someone talking about this band.  I posted on this really small music forum for years with one of the guitarists before the band got together.
> 
> I mean, you're in another country talking about some dude I know.  The internet is _weird_.
> 
> I guess this might come across as pandering for "indie cred" or something but whatever.



"I liked that band before they _existed_."


----------



## Isen (Jan 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You know someone from Sunlight Ascending?


I was on a few music forums with James from middle school to late high school, but it's been a while now.



David M. Awesome said:


> "I liked that band before they _existed_."


I remember when they first started under the name Brown Dwarf.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

Isen said:


> I remember when they first started under the name Brown Dwarf.



I am glad they changed their name.


----------



## Aden (Jan 18, 2010)

Isen said:


> Brown Dwarf



*hurk*


----------



## Hir (Jan 18, 2010)

Isen said:


> I was on a few music forums with James from middle school to late high school, but it's been a while now.


That's lucky, Sunlight Ascending have become one of my favourites with only one album which is really difficult to do. I'd love to know those guys.


----------



## Isen (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh right, last.fm.

If anyone really wants my last.fm profile, pm me for it or something.  A bunch of my real friends use last.fm too and I don't want to risk having my profile overrun by furries.

Also my scrobbling is a little messed up and I am too lazy to figure out how to fix it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright.

http://www.last.fm/user/SharkTheRaptor

:I


----------



## Rytes (Jan 21, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Alright.
> 
> http://www.last.fm/user/SharkTheRaptor
> 
> :I



we only have one thing in common... http://www.last.fm/user/Ryghts


----------



## Aden (Jan 21, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Alright.
> 
> http://www.last.fm/user/SharkTheRaptor
> 
> :I



Shurk we have absolutely nothing in common

This has honestly never happened before


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't use the one on the list anymore.

This is the one I use when I do go on Last.fm


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> Shurk we have absolutely nothing in common
> 
> This has honestly never happened before



lol  I am not surprised.


----------



## Takun (Jan 21, 2010)

It's all updated and shit.  .O.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 21, 2010)

My musical compatibility with Shark is HIGH :3

Bon Jovi <3

and then a bunch of bands that I don't actually listen to anymore |:


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 24, 2010)

*I just joined but here's mine. http://www.last.fm/user/METALSURGENT666*


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 24, 2010)

*I just joinedbut here's mine.http://www.last.fm/user/METALSURGENT666*


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/music/team.rocket?ac=team.rocket


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 9, 2010)

I am going to go through every single user who is in the FAMS (As of 2/9/10) and compare compatibility with me:

Takumi_L: Low
xazy: Very Low
Magikian: Very Low
Glennjam: Very Low
Thelastdirewolf: High
Diego117: Low
Jones111: Very Low
notpersocom: Very Low
matt5112: Very Low
Valkura: Very Low
baddakutachi: Very Low
Canned-Awesome: Very Low
AshTR: Very Low
DavidMAwesome: Very Low
IndridCold89: Very Low
ramsay_baggins: Very Low
ArcSergal: Very Low
teh_green_man: Medium
Grimfang: Very Low
IceFox: Very Low
HarryFlem: Very Low
nocky181: Very Low
Punk_Tiger: Very Low
Hollow-Dragon: Low
Deltafish: Very Low
wightwight: Very Low
JasenTamiia: Low
Takuun: Low
Cornieh: Very Low
NewfDraggie: Very Low
Akerjlg: High
protocollie: Very Low
MiloFox: Very Low
crappyartist: Low
quetzadrake: Medium
LurkerGaat: Low
Ro4dk1ll: Very Low
Trippytiger: Low
KloneKitten: Very Low
Hy_Eight: Low
TanjaSchub: Very Low
DACOtheMASTER: Low
DrgnKiyo: Very Low
DoctorDentz: Low
Saio-Dragon: High
Warrn: Very Low
Huepow00: Very Low
FoxAmoore: Very Low
GrimPanther: Very Low
Akkeresu: Very Low
josh_down: Very Low
Feanyx: Very Low
hukkax: Very Low
ripner: Low
hurricane_mario: Low
el-koze: Low
TimorSceleris: Low
CorbinBusker: Very Low
nHyena: Very Low
RaptureOmega: Medium
Lukar82394: Very Low
hiniemate: Very Low
TGLucario: Very Low
selth: Low
Ceuper: Low
Q-Lok: Very Low
DriftNinja: Very Low
WINNER666: Very Low
SlyWeazal: Very Low
Kaoru_is_here: Very Low
TheDragon6: Very Low
Taren: Very Low
GW0LF: Very Low
HAYF: Very Low
q2r5: Very Low
KloogShicer: Low
Xylex: Medium
ChakatSilver: Very Low
FlintGF: Very Low
vidan: Very Low
DJOavatos: Very Low
TwilightMaster: Low
Fala_fox: Very Low
wolfunk: Very Low
LoziCheetah: Very Low
AdenZerda: Very Low
mwalimu: Very Low
arcticfoxslash: Very Low
raxenoth: Very Low
StuHawk: Very Low
BaakoTD: Very Low
spinningcannon: Very Low
ayeayes: Very Low
MathizD: Very Low
eryshe: Very Low
Petrieparadise: Very Low
ScottKS05: Very High
CptQwark: Low
zacinindy: Very Low
swampbaby: Very Low
Orzel: Very High
pink_skunkaroo: Very Low

In total, I'm not surprised at all since the majority listen to Alternative and the Electronica genres.


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2010)

Just applied to join FAMS, woo.


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2010)

Glaice said:


> I am going to go through every single user who is in the FAMS (As of 2/9/10) and compare compatibility with me:



You care entirely too much about this.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 9, 2010)

Glaice said:


> In total, I'm not surprised at all since the majority listen to Alternative and the Electronica genres.



I'm not surprised at all since you listen exclusively to the Shit genre.


----------



## Isen (Feb 10, 2010)

Last.fm is a game and we are all losing so scrobble as hard as you can, guys.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 11, 2010)

Isen said:


> Last.fm is a game and we are all losing so scrobble as hard as you can, guys.



Life is a game and we are all losing

so suck my dick.


----------



## Isen (Feb 11, 2010)

Um well

Guess I have five minutes anyway.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 11, 2010)

Isen said:


> Um well
> 
> Guess I have five minutes anyway.



I would recommend budgeting more time than that


----------



## RoqsWolf (Feb 13, 2010)

Here I am X3 http://www.last.fm/user/VictorTheG


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 21, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> My musical compatibility with Shark is HIGH :3


You are High.
Shark is Very Low.
Noctus is Very high. 
Takun is Very low. 
Rytes is High.
HAYF is Very Low.

I am confused.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 21, 2010)

Teto said:


> You are High.
> Shark is Very Low.
> Noctus is Very high.
> Takun is Very low.
> ...



teehee


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 21, 2010)

Rytes said:


> teehee


Holy shit I just saw that avatar on dA.

Anyway, yes. I was even considering making a racial comment there, but thought again.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 21, 2010)

Rytes said:


> teehee



We are high together :3



Hey guys guess what I did last night


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/ApoctheCorrupt


----------



## Synius (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh, a list. I see.

http://www.last.fm/user/Synius


----------



## Mourningfall (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/Mourningfall

:3


----------



## kashaki (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/KashakiQ
Might as well.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 3, 2010)

I use Pandora.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Even if I had a last FM account linking to it would be pointless because my taste in music is best described as 'unusual'.


----------



## Aden (Apr 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Even if I had a last FM account linking to it would be pointless because my taste in music is best described as 'unusual'.



Well, so's mine. Do it fgt.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 3, 2010)

Aden said:


> Well, so's mine. Do it fgt.



Your taste isn't unusual at all

Load Blown's taste is unusual

Grimfang's taste is unusual

and when I say unusual I mean TERRIBLE


----------



## Taralack (Apr 12, 2010)

Mine.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 12, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Even if I had a last FM account linking to it would be pointless because my taste in music is best described as 'unusual'.



Join anyways, exotic tastes are welcome.


----------



## Hir (Apr 12, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Mine.


Hi, let's not get to know each other, we'd _reeeeally_ hate each other.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 14, 2010)

WTF did you do to full track previews, last.fm?


----------



## SpikeBlu (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's mine. http://www.last.fm/user/SpikeBlu


----------



## Takun (Apr 14, 2010)

Glaice said:


> WTF did you do to full track previews, last.fm?




It's right there in the blog post...



> We know not everyone may be able to (or prefer to) use those particular partners, but we wanted to start small while building a system that will eventually connect you to *all* available streaming options for any track based on where you live and your own preferences.




I personally like this.


----------



## Gutterslut (Apr 21, 2010)

Behold, my terrible and violently confusing musical tastes http://www.last.fm/user/VladGutterslut


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

I do not understand what is confusing here.

We're VERY LOW, by the way.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 21, 2010)

Gutterslut said:


> Behold, my terrible and violently confusing musical tastes http://www.last.fm/user/VladGutterslut



Your musical compatibility with VladGutterslut is VERY HIGH

Music you have in common includes Charles Bronson, JAPSHITFUN, Anal Cunt, Discordance Axis and Gut.


high five for DxAx!


----------



## Gutterslut (Apr 21, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Your musical compatibility with VladGutterslut is VERY HIGH
> 
> Music you have in common includes Charles Bronson, JAPSHITFUN, Anal Cunt, Discordance Axis and Gut.
> 
> ...



Hell yes Discordance Axis, send me a friend request hombre.


----------



## Issashu (May 9, 2010)

Since everyone is posting last.fm profiles, here is mine:

http://www.last.fm/user/Tameril

Nothing special though  and the nickname there is different for various reasons.


----------



## Ben (May 9, 2010)

Pretentious Squad 9000 go


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 9, 2010)

Ben said:


> Pretentious Squad 9000 go


                                                                                    Your musical compatibility with *Pocketchu* is *Very High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Florence  + The Machine, Kate  Nash, Animal  Collective, Vampire  Weekend and Modest  Mouse.                     


I also have Margot & the Nuclear So and So's and Franz Ferdinand, but they aren't on the list.
I don't listen to them enough I guess.


----------



## kyle19 (May 9, 2010)

Here's mine, though I'm not on it that much.
http://www.last.fm/user/acepilot38


----------



## Takun (May 9, 2010)

Updated


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

Ben said:


> Pretentious Squad 9000 go



Top artist overall:  *Lady Gaga*

LAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWL~

even so, super compatibility :3c


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Top artist overall:  *Lady Gaga*
> 
> LAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWL~



You don't need to make fun of him for it more than I already do |3


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> You don't need to make fun of him for it more than I already do |3



Sometimes I feel like I live in Grand Central Station


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Sometimes I feel like I live in Grand Central Station


No :c


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2010)

Teto said:


> No :c



It's just because I'm homeless, and sometimes I actually do live in Grand Central Station.

BUT AT LEAST I STILL HAVE MY RIMS ;_;


----------



## Slyck (May 11, 2010)

Here's mine:

http://www.last.fm/user/yckslay

Also, for anyone using Linux, try the program 'last-exit'. It's in the Ubuntu repos.


----------



## Hir (May 14, 2010)

This is more accurate for your favorite bands:

http://www.normalisr.com/?username=USERNAME

Mine:

http://www.normalisr.com/?username=DragonBottles


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> This is more accurate for your favorite bands:
> 
> http://www.normalisr.com/?username=USERNAME
> 
> ...


Thanks for crediting me >:c
Without me, you would not know of this link.

Mine:
http://www.normalisr.com/?username=TetoDoesntExist


Also, these:
http://anthony.liekens.net/pub/scripts/last.fm/supereclectic.php
http://kastuvas.us.to/lastfm/
http://fxdteam.com/lastcloud/
http://lastfm.sivy.net/
http://bandlogos.descentrecords.com/

All I can think of atm.


----------



## Plantar (May 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> You don't need to make fun of him for it more than I already do |3


                                                                                                                                                     Your musical compatibility with *AdenZerda* is *Super* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Ayreon,  Pain  of Salvation, Guilt  Machine, Sonata  Arctica and Blind  Guardian.


----------



## The_Dare (May 23, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/spindizzyTMG

I tend to listen to crap.  You like crap, you click link.  I like crap.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

The_Dare said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/spindizzyTMG
> 
> I tend to listen to crap.  You like crap, you click link.  I like crap.


                                                                                    Your musical compatibility with *SpindizzyTMG* is  *Very Low* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Pendulum  and The  Beatles. 



baw.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

add http://www.last.fm/user/MiloFox

expect compatibility to be "very low" though


----------



## Icky (May 24, 2010)

So

Should I get last.fm?


----------



## Plantar (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> add http://www.last.fm/user/MiloFox
> 
> expect compatibility to be "very low" though


You were right. Very low. Music had in common is Cher...



Cher.



Icarus615 said:


> So
> 
> Should I get last.fm?


Heck yeah. You're an 80's rock enthusiast according to your profile. I'd do it if I were you. Indeededly do it.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> You were right. Very low. Music had in common is Cher...
> 
> 
> 
> Cher.



lol I listened to her once


----------



## Plantar (May 24, 2010)

I'm addicted to 4 of her songs. Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves, Dark Lady, Bang Bang, and Half-Breed. Almost will never touch anything else. :V


----------



## Icky (May 24, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Heck yeah. You're an 80's rock enthusiast according to your profile. I'd do it if I were you. Indeededly do it.



Aight.

www.last.fm/user/Icarus615

Just don't expect to have any compatibility, though, I haven't listened to much yet.


----------



## Plantar (May 24, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Aight.
> 
> www.last.fm/user/Icarus615
> 
> Just don't expect to have any compatibility, though, I haven't listened to much yet.


I haven't either. I'm just totally addicted to certain stuff right now, but when I'm not, that shall change. Oh yes, it will change.


----------



## Dyluck (May 24, 2010)

The_Dare said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/spindizzyTMG
> 
> I tend to listen to crap.  You like crap, you click link.  I like crap.



Nothing in common

nothing

NOTHING



so cold...


----------



## Plantar (May 24, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Nothing in common
> 
> nothing
> 
> ...


Hey, I have stuff in common with you.

                                                                                    Your musical compatibility with *DavidMAwesome*  is *Very Low* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Porcupine  Tree, Crocodiles,  Rhapsody  of Fire, Ozzy  Osbourne and Poison.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Hey, I have stuff in common with you.
> 
> Your musical compatibility with *DavidMAwesome*  is *Very Low*
> Music you have in common includes Porcupine  Tree, Crocodiles,  Rhapsody  of Fire, Ozzy  Osbourne and Poison.


                                                                                    Your musical compatibility with *Plantar* is *Low* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes cypher  tales, Anathema,  The  Offspring, The  Ting Tings and Neil  Young. 



                                                                                    Your musical compatibility with *DavidMAwesome*  is *Super* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Frightened  Rabbit, We  Were Promised Jetpacks, God  Is an Astronaut, Animal  Collective and Arcade  Fire.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Teto said:


> Your musical compatibility with *DavidMAwesome*  is *Super*
> Music you have in common includes Frightened  Rabbit, We  Were Promised Jetpacks, God  Is an Astronaut, Animal  Collective and Arcade  Fire.



damn, the only guy who's compatibility with me is above "very low" and I get beat by david?... |:<


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

On my sister's computer right now, and she has a Last.fm. So I looked over pages 13 onwards to check compatibility. Here are the few which had Medium or higher.

http://www.last.fm/user/VictorTheG
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *VictorTheG* is *Medium* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes blink-182, Sum 41, Owl City, Coldplay and Michael Jackson. 

http://www.last.fm/user/SpikeBlu
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *SpikeBlu* is *Medium* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Sum 41, Michael Jackson, Michael BublÃ©, Foo Fighters and blink-182. 

http://www.last.fm/user/Taren
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *Taren* is *Medium* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Ray Charles, Michael Jackson, Pendulum, Lady Gaga and Owl City. 

http://www.last.fm/user/TetoDoesntExist
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *TetoDoesntExist* is *Super* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Dear and the Headlights, Frightened Rabbit, Pendulum, Badly Drawn Boy and The Prodigy. 

Here's her Last.fm: http://www.last.fm/user/CatMeowism

Yeah boii


----------



## Plantar (May 24, 2010)

I've got nothing in common with your sister, but with mine...

                                                                                    Your musical compatibility with *MelloJ* is *Super* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Ayreon, Scorpions,  Star  One, Elvenking  and Guilt  Machine.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> I've got nothing in common with your sister, but with mine...
> 
> Your musical compatibility with *MelloJ* is *Super*
> Music you have in common includes Ayreon, Scorpions,  Star  One, Elvenking  and Guilt  Machine.


My sistes's compatibility with your sister.

         Your musical compatibility with *MelloJ* is *Very Low*


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Your musical compatibility with *Taren* is *Super

*Your musical compatibility with *TetoDoesntExist* is *Super

*I guess it's time to add taren :>


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

Looking at the ones my sister had Medium for:


Your musical compatibility with *VictorTheG* is *Super* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Furries  in a Blender, Renard,  As  Tall as Lions, Jackal  Queenston and Casey  LaLonde. 

                                                                                    Your musical compatibility with *SpikeBlu* is *Low* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes The  Beatles, Vampire  Weekend, Owl City,  Pink  Floyd and Oasis.                     

Your musical compatibility with *Taren* is *Low* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Rilo Kiley,  Lady  Gaga, Owl  City, Eminem  and Pendulum.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Teto said:


> Looking at the ones my sister had Medium for:



you should post the links to their profile so I can see my compatibility with them.... the only time I get "super" compatibility is out of a fluke. someone listens to a song once, and it's recorded there forever so it's easy to misjudge :\

I'm too lazy to manual search :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> you should post the links to their profile so I can see my compatibility with them....
> 
> I'm too lazy to manual search :V


I was checking compatibility with the ones I already posted before when posting my sister's compatibilities.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Teto said:


> I was checking compatibility with the ones I already posted before when posting my sister's compatibilities.



oh your sister.

...wow, my compatibility with her is "very low" but not a single artist in common... lol our compatibility is non-existent xD


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

According to her overall top tracks she has listened to HoppÃ­polla 16 times.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Teto said:


> According to her overall top tracks she has listened to HoppÃ­polla 16 times.



weird, because it doesn't list a single artist under the compatibility list that we have in common :\

not to mention, the bar graph below it is completely greyed out, also meaning that we have no artists in common lol


----------



## CVGamer (May 25, 2010)

Meh.

http://www.last.fm/user/cristinin45

I usually only use Last.fm when I'm laying down with my laptop.


----------



## Slyck (May 27, 2010)

Wow. Very low with almost everyone.


----------



## Willow (Jun 3, 2010)

I have one, but I barely use it

http://www.last.fm/user/Okami_Attorney


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 3, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Wow. Very low with almost everyone.


Probably because you only have like 60 plays.


WillowWulf said:


> I have one, but I barely use it
> 
> http://www.last.fm/user/Okami_Attorney


You two need the Scrobbler application, missy, if you don't already have it, I mean.

http://www.last.fm/download

Get it now, guys, so that I can see how we measure uuup.


----------



## Willow (Jun 3, 2010)

Teto said:


> You two need the Scrobbler application, missy, if you don't already have it, I mean.
> 
> http://www.last.fm/download
> 
> Get it now, guys, so that I can see how we measure uuup.


I downloaded the scrobbler, but exactly how am I supposed to use it?


----------



## Plantar (Jun 3, 2010)

You have to have the media player plugin for whatever software you're using. Sign in to it, enable scrobbling, and it will do it when you listen to anything on your media player of choice.

MAAAGIC.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 4, 2010)

Going through the OP for High and above.
------


--KalixWyntircat--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *Petrieparadise* is *High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Sigur RÃ³s, Modest Mouse, Badly Drawn Boy, Vampire Weekend and Arcade Fire. 

--Karn--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *KarnBlueEarring* is *High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes God Is an Astronaut, Explosions in the Sky, Pendulum, Johnny Cash and Eminem.                     

--Mr. Fox--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *Jones111* is *High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Pendulum, God Is an Astronaut, Chase & Status, Lily Allen and Balmorhea. 

--Nocturne--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *nocky181* is *High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Dear and the Headlights, Muse, Rise Against, Keane and Radiohead. 

--Ripner--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *ripner* is *High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Modest Mouse, Muse, Flobots, Fall Out Boy and Eminem.                     

--SatoshiGT--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *WINNER666* is *High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Jackal Queenston, Renard, NegaRen, Furries in a Blender and ADRAEN. 

--Tails Fox--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *GunsNRoses13* is *High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Owl City, Oasis, Muse, The Beatles and Fall Out Boy.

--Takumi_L--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *Takumi_L* is *High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Modest Mouse, Arcade Fire, Vampire Weekend, Fleet Foxes and Streetlight Manifesto. 
------


--Apoc666--
Your musical compatibility with *ApoctheCorrupt* is *Very High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes God Is an Astronaut, Korpiklaani, Rise Against, Moonsorrow and Equilibrium. 

--Ben--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *Pocketchu* is *Very High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Eels, Kate Nash, Florence + The Machine, Animal Collective and Vampire Weekend. 

--Easog--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *Easog* is *Very High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Sigur RÃ³s, JÃ³nsi, God Is an Astronaut, Modest Mouse and Eels.                     

--Jasen Tamiia--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *JasenTamiia* is *Very High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Renard, Mayhem, Jackal Queenston, Pendulum and Furries in a Blender. 

--NewfDraggie--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *NewfDraggie* is *Very High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Sigur RÃ³s, Pendulum, Muse, Modest Mouse and Lisa Miskovsky.                     
------


--DarkNoctus--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *DragonBottles* is *Super* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes God Is an Astronaut, Alcest, Equilibrium, Anathema and Moonsorrow. 

--Dyluck--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *DavidMAwesome* is *Super* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Frightened Rabbit, We Were Promised Jetpacks, God Is an Astronaut, Animal Collective and Arcade Fire. 

--Glennjam--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *Glennjam* is *Super* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Renard, Furries in a Blender, Jackal Queenston, KitsuneÂ² and Azrael. 

--Milo--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *MiloFox* is *Super* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes JÃ³nsi, Sigur RÃ³s, Snow Patrol, Arcade Fire and Coldplay.                     

--Mokura--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *notpersocom* is *Super* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Renard, Furries in a Blender, Mayhem, NegaRen and Jackal Queenston. 

--Q-Lok--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *Q-Lok* is *Super* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Renard, Furries in a Blender, KitsuneÂ², Jackal Queenston and Sigur RÃ³s. 

--RoqsWolf--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *VictorTheG* is *Super* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Furries in a Blender, Renard, Streetlight Manifesto, Jackal Queenston and As Tall as Lions. 

--Shindo--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *ItsShindo* is *Super* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Dan Deacon, Animal Collective, We Were Promised Jetpacks, Sigur RÃ³s and Arcade Fire. 

--Stawks--
                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *StuHawk* is *Super* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Frightened Rabbit, Dear and the Headlights, We Were Promised Jetpacks, Furries in a Blender and God Is an Astronaut.


----------



## Milo (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm in his super list :3


----------



## RohanSuchomski (Jun 5, 2010)

http://last.fm/user/RohanSucho
That's mine, i got allsorts of music going around.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 5, 2010)

RohanSuchomski said:


> http://last.fm/user/RohanSucho
> That's mine, i got allsorts of music going around.


                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *RohanSucho* is *Super* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Renard, Pendulum, The Prodigy, Furries in a Blender and Jackal Queenston.


Looking over your page a little more, I've found: Gorillaz, Deadmau5, Franz Ferdinand, Does It Offend You, Yeah?, Flogging Molly, La Roux and Keane that I've heard and liked.


----------



## Muckwuddly (Jun 5, 2010)

Alrighty then, here it goes.

http://www.lastfm.se/user/Muckwuddly

I listen to all kinds of shit. :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 5, 2010)

Muckwuddly said:


> Alrighty then, here it goes.
> 
> http://www.lastfm.se/user/Muckwuddly
> 
> I listen to all kinds of shit. :3


                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *Muckwuddly* is *High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Furries in a Blender, ADRAEN, Owl City, 5 Step Sound Team and The Prodigy. 



There were a few more bands down your overall most listened that I like, too.


----------



## Milo (Jun 9, 2010)

my compatibility with Rohan is low, and with Muck, it's... nonexistent... :V

anyway, again add http://www.last.fm/user/MiloFox


----------



## Aden (Jun 9, 2010)

Your musical compatibility with MiloFox is Very Low

No bands in common, awesome.


----------



## Milo (Jun 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> Your musical compatibility with MiloFox is Very Low
> 
> No bands in common, awesome.


 
that's because I listen to "I'm not mainstream, so that makes me cool" music


----------



## Aden (Jun 9, 2010)

Milo said:


> that's because I listen to "I'm not mainstream, so that makes me cool" music


 
>Coldplay
>Tiesto
>Placebo
>U2

Not sure if sarcasm


----------



## Milo (Jun 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> >Coldplay
> >Tiesto
> >Placebo
> >U2
> ...


 
the only songs I can find. the songs I'm looking for are practically non-existent lol, even as a torrent, I couldn't find the songs I want


----------



## Aden (Jun 9, 2010)

Milo said:


> the only songs I can find. the songs I'm looking for are practically non-existent lol, even as a torrent, I couldn't find the songs I want


 
Must not be looking in the right places |3

\Or you could buy some music, yo


----------



## Milo (Jun 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> Must not be looking in the right places |3
> 
> \Or you could buy some music, yo


 
actually, the artists you mentioned are the CD's I bought a while back ago. I haven't bought music since then though lol. 

for example, I've been looking for a song called sun still shine from the movie "sunshine" but I can't find it ANYwhere other than youtube |:V


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2010)

Milo said:


> for example, I've been looking for a song called sun still shine from the movie "sunshine" but I can't find it ANYwhere other than youtube |:V


 
That doesn't seem to be a track on the list of any official Sunshine OST.



> AMLG Edition
> 01. A Star Within A Star (01:59)
> 02. Searl See The Sun (01:09)
> 03. The Last Message (01:36)
> ...



But if you want me to get any of this for you, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> That doesn't seem to be a track on the list of any official Sunshine OST.
> 
> 
> 
> But if you want me to get any of this for you, shoot me a PM.


 
that's because I JUST now realized that it was a remix by a youtuber who just managed to get it popular enough lol. he called sun still shine
 
simply put, it's a remix of "surface of the sun" by john murphy, but I fell in love with that song and found a bunch of remixes, and found that one.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

Add my Last.fm on there: http://www.last.fm/user/TheRandomGuy


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 6, 2010)

http://last.fm/user/silenzio544

My top artists are something like Akira Yamaoka, Corrosion of Conformity, Sepultura, The Sisters of Mercy, Death in June, Massive Attack.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 6, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> http://last.fm/user/silenzio544


 
*Very High*                                                                                       Music you have in common includes Death in June, Slayer, Massive Attack, Lou Reed and Ministry. 



right on


----------



## Stawks (Jul 6, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> *Very High*                                                                                       Music you have in common includes Death in June, Slayer, Massive Attack, Lou Reed and Ministry.
> 
> 
> 
> right on


 
You have a last.fm?

Do I have you?

YOU NEVER TELL ME ANYTHING


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 7, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> *Very High*                                                                                       Music you have in common includes Death in June, Slayer, Massive Attack, Lou Reed and Ministry.



You are cool enough to be my friend. Add me.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2010)

TheRandomGuy said:


> Add my Last.fm on there:  http://www.last.fm/user/TheRandomGuy


                                                                                      Your musical compatibility with *TheRandomGuy* is  *Very High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Eels,  Vampire   Weekend, Modest   Mouse, Passion   Pit and Coldplay.                     




RainLyre said:


> http://last.fm/user/silenzio544
> 
> My  top artists are something like Akira Yamaoka, Corrosion of Conformity,  Sepultura, The Sisters of Mercy, Death in June, Massive Attack.


                                                                                       Your musical compatibility with *silenzio544* is *Very Low* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Massive    Attack, The  Prodigy, Pink  Floyd, Brian  Eno and Tom  Waits. 



   Yeaaah


----------



## Milo (Aug 1, 2010)

"your music compatibility with everyone on this site is 'very low'"

there. just to remove the frustration :>


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Milo said:


> "your music compatibility with everyone on this site is 'very low'"
> 
> there. just to remove the frustration :>


 Don't worry Milo, I already checked.


----------



## Milo (Aug 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> Don't worry Milo, I already checked.


 
what does that mean?

also, what's your last.fm?


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

Milo said:


> what does that mean?
> 
> also, what's your last.fm?


I already checked compatibility 

Also:
http://www.last.fm/user/Okami_Attorney


----------



## Milo (Aug 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> I already checked compatibility
> 
> Also:
> http://www.last.fm/user/Okami_Attorney


 
told ya. "very low" xD

although yay, we got MIKA in common... :V


----------



## PoopFairy (Aug 5, 2010)

Ding Dong! My Last.FM is:
http://www.last.fm/user/Zommie


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 5, 2010)

Only used this on my xbox.
Went ther on pc today.

http://www.last.fm/user/StargazerBleu


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 16, 2010)

My Last.FM:
http://www.last.fm/user/TheBlueCup


----------



## Mieko (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm last.fm/user/jimmy4lag


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/asic777


----------



## ToxicZombie (Sep 15, 2010)

EDIT: New last.fm

http://www.last.fm/user/thrashedtodeth


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/baracudaboy


----------



## Cosgrove (Oct 19, 2010)

snip


----------



## shaaaark (Oct 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/Kyleo136


----------



## Takun (Nov 12, 2010)

/I am really fucking lazy

//I might update this tomorrow when I'm not swamped with programming.


----------



## LeonHuskerz (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/Glitter_Pills

use mine regularily, it'd be nice to have more peeps on it!


----------



## Fiendly (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/FiendlyMusick


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 16, 2010)

LeonHuskerz said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/Glitter_Pills
> 
> use mine regularily, it'd be nice to have more peeps on it!


 
your top 10 is hilarious/great

kool keith is a wizard



Fiendly said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/FiendlyMusick



PFFR? in your top 10?

whaaaaat


where yall been?


----------



## Fiendly (Nov 17, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> PFFR? in your top 10?
> 
> whaaaaat


 
can't tell if you think that's awesome or retarded. either way, you're right.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 17, 2010)

i think its pretty awesome because i think they are pretty awesome

[yt]ZTrU-Ad5W7M[/yt]

this is my jam


----------



## Fiendly (Nov 17, 2010)

superb. a song well worth putting on every single one of their albums. i wish they'd get back into music while they're without a televisual expression outlet. the world could use more.


----------



## jla (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/prisoner


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 17, 2011)

Sure why not, I have this thing about wanting to post my last.fm.

http://www.last.fm/user/HyperionX


----------



## inc (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/ChampionAnwar
I'm there regularly, :3


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/petrieparadise

I don't expect any of you to like the music I like.


----------



## Aden (Jan 29, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> http://www.last.fm/petrieparadise
> 
> I don't expect any of you to like the music I like.


 
404.


----------



## Hir (Jan 29, 2011)

*http://www.last.fm/user/petrieparadise


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> *http://www.last.fm/user/petrieparadise



I didn't fix it fast enough, thanks.


----------



## inc (Jan 29, 2011)

Your musical compatibility with *Petrieparadise* is *High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Aphex Twin, Squarepusher, The Knife, BjÃ¶rk and RÃ¶yksopp. 



Your music taste is brilliant, it'd be super if I had more money to purchase more stuff on CD


----------



## Hir (Jan 29, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> I didn't fix it fast enough, thanks.


 
it's cool

we're very low in compatibility but you listen to some decent stuff anyway, hence it doesn't really matter |3


----------



## Takun (Jan 29, 2011)

I am too lazy to update the list but ilu guys 

well some of you


mostly Aden.


----------



## Hir (Jan 30, 2011)

love me too :<


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 31, 2011)

Technically, my group is for both FA and FAF users.


----------



## Takun (Jan 31, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> love me too :<


 

FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINE


----------



## Milo (Feb 1, 2011)

the ultimate challenge will be, getting a compatibility with me that's higher than low

http://www.last.fm/user/MiloFox


----------



## Aden (Feb 1, 2011)

Milo said:


> the ultimate challenge will be, getting a compatibility with me that's higher than low


 


> MiloFoxâ€™s Library
> 
> 65 Artists in total



Well no shit :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2011)

I think he wears his critically low eclecticism as some kind of crown. A crown made out of soggy cardboard.


----------



## Aden (Feb 1, 2011)

Teto said:


> I think he wears his critically low eclecticism as some kind of crown. A crown made out of soggy cardboard.


 


> Your musical compatibility with TetoDoesntExist is Medium
> 
> Music you have in common includes Blind Guardian, God Is an Astronaut, maudlin of the Well, Godspeed You! Black Emperor and Jesu.



:3

Might I recommend you the album Solace by Jakob?


----------



## Milo (Feb 1, 2011)

Teto said:


> I think he wears his critically low eclecticism as some kind of crown. A crown made out of soggy cardboard.


 
you and two other people are the only ones I know of that has high compatibility. 

and I... wasn't trying to seem special or anything lol. it's my fault that I listen to so little music. maybe you just listen to too much music. huh? shut up, leave me alone

also 65 artists isn't a lot?... that seems like a lot :\


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2011)

Takun said:


> FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINE


 
:3

@milo:
Your musical compatibility with MiloFox is VERY LOW
Music you have in common includes Sigur RÃ³s, The Antlers, Explosions in the Sky, JÃ³nsi & Alex and deadmau5.

welp



Aden said:


> :3
> 
> Might I recommend you the album Solace by Jakob?


 
heyyy I did it first >:[


----------



## Milo (Feb 1, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> :3
> 
> @milo:
> Your musical compatibility with MiloFox is VERY LOW
> ...


 
...oh hay, that's the closest I've gotten. I haven't gotten music in common with people in a while


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2011)

hear about the new explosions in the sky album coming out? |3


----------



## Aden (Feb 1, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> heyyy I did it first >:[


 
But he has no Jakob plays D:


----------



## Milo (Feb 1, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> hear about the new explosions in the sky album coming out? |3


 
oh? :0 I focused all of my attention towards waiting for a new album from someone else lol.

also it's not fair, teto doesn't count. he listens to freaking everything D:<


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2011)

Milo said:


> oh? :0 I focused all of my attention towards waiting for a new album from someone else lol.
> 
> also it's not fair, teto doesn't count. he listens to freaking everything D:<



yes it's called Take Care, Take Care, Take Care |3

also I don't see any jazz in his plays

no jazz! >:[ 



Aden said:


> But he has no Jakob plays D:


 
i know ;~;


----------



## Milo (Feb 1, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> yes it's called Take Care, Take Care, Take Care |3
> 
> also I don't see any jazz in his plays
> 
> ...


 
jazz is actually quite nice considering my limited taste in music. 

also you like the antlers? I just recently got into them, but I fucking love Sylvia it's gorgeous


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2011)

hospice is a good album |3


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 1, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> hospice is a good album |3



Apparently their new album is going to be more dancey.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2011)

Milo said:


> you and two other people are the only ones I know of that has high compatibility.
> 
> and  I... wasn't trying to seem special or anything lol. it's my fault that I  listen to so little music. maybe you just listen to too much music.  huh? shut up, leave me alone
> 
> also 65 artists isn't a lot?... that seems like a lot :\


 If you listen to about half of them regularly, then yes. But for you it's not the case.



DarkNoctus said:


> heyyy I did it first >:[


 Not Solace. Jakob, yes. 

Also, I know nothing of new Antlers. I'm not very big on getting news. I have two copies of Hospice though.
For albums this year, I'm mainly waiting on new Does It Offend You, Yeah?







sopretty sopretty sopretty

also yeah, new EITS what was that called again? I remember it was something soppy, which quite unlike them :B

What new albums due to release this year (except Fallen because I have that leak already)


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2011)

EITS - Take Care, Take Care, Take Care



Teto said:


> What new albums due to release this year (except Fallen because I have that leak already)


 
there's probably a bunch here http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/87633-Albums-You-re-Looking-Forward-To


----------



## Milo (Feb 1, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/87633-Albums-You-re-Looking-Forward-To


 
I keep hearing "sigur ros/Jonsi album 2011" and I'm like WTF just announce it already!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay then from that thread

none


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2011)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Hello.


 
wow


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 22, 2011)

Aden said:


> wow


 
What? :c


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2011)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> What? :c



Nothing about your tastes or anything
I just haven't seen so many plays from such a small number of artists before


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 22, 2011)

Aden said:


> Nothing about your tastes or anything
> I just haven't seen so many plays from such a small number of artists before


 
Oh, heh, yeah...

I guess i kinda like Renard Queenston a bit.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 1, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/grycho


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 7, 2011)

just made one


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm a bit of a last.fm noob. What does giving people your profile do?


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 22, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> I'm a bit of a last.fm noob. What does giving people your profile do?


 
It lets them look at it

and that's pretty much it.


----------



## SilFerWolf (Apr 2, 2011)

Trying to join the Last.FM FA group.

http://www.last.fm/user/SilFerWolf


----------



## Kenji (Apr 3, 2011)

Would like to join the group. :3

http://www.last.fm/user/kenji--


----------



## IWP (Apr 3, 2011)

My last dot eff em


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 8, 2011)

vvvvvvvv​


----------



## Aden (May 8, 2011)

Very Low oh no D:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 8, 2011)

Aden said:


> Very Low oh no D:


 
Still got a lot of stuff to scrobble though <:
Including Motoro Faam, maudlin of the Well, Agalloch, Kayo Dot, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Moonsorrow, Boris, Blind Guardian and Altar of Plagues, to name some from your page.


----------



## Leafblower29 (May 8, 2011)

I'll just post mine anyways.
http://www.last.fm/user/Leafblower29


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 9, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/TheresTheMike


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 15, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/Shadow91x

So much crap still in my Library that needs to be cleaned out. Back to work!


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 15, 2011)

Wow OP really needs to be updated; last update was 5/9/10 o.o


----------



## Radiohead (May 20, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/Radioeater

Hello there. I just made this. Judge me based on my musical tastes, please. :>


----------



## shaaaark (May 23, 2011)

edited.... already posted it.


----------



## L1B3R4710N (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/TheDragon6

Bow before my terrible taste in music.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 9, 2011)

L1B3R4710N said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/TheDragon6
> 
> Bow before my terrible taste in music.


 
'larious charts, bro


----------



## Aden (Jun 9, 2011)

L1B3R4710N said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/TheDragon6
> 
> Bow before my terrible taste in music.


 


> Your musical compatibility with TheDragon6 is MEDIUM
> Music you have in common includes Between The Buried And Me, Agalloch, Have a Nice Life, Opeth and Alcest.



Hm


----------



## Hir (Jun 10, 2011)

L1B3R4710N said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/TheDragon6
> 
> Bow before my terrible taste in music.


 
Your musical compatibility with TheDragon6 is HIGH
Music you have in common includes Agalloch, Swans, A Silver Mt. Zion, God Is an Astronaut and Portal

you have potential :>


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 10, 2011)

Your musical compatibility with *TheDragon6* is *Low* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Behemoth, Wolves in the Throne Room, The Red Chord, The Black Dahlia Murder and Meshuggah.


----------



## Takun (Jun 10, 2011)

(specter) said:


> Wow OP really needs to be updated; last update was 5/9/10 o.o


 

I am lazy and a dog.  Most people linked in their sig anyway and I got bored >>


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/ArrLeashen

taste


----------



## Molfsontan (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/molfsontan
Posting.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/Jones111


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 30, 2011)

Your musical compatibility with Jones111 is SUPER
Music you have in common includes Maybeshewill, Pendulum, Justice, Daft Punk and 65daysofstatic

Aw yee


----------



## Ekho (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## Aden (Jul 5, 2011)

> Your musical compatibility with manichateball is Super
> 
> Music you have in common includes maudlin of the Well, Kayo Dot, Rosetta, Jakob and Agalloch.



Hellloooooo


----------



## Ekho (Jul 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> Jakob


 
Yeeeeeeees, I've been obsessed with Solace the last several months.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 5, 2011)

Your musical compatibility with manichateball is VERY HIGH
Music you have in common includes Jakob, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Explosions in the Sky, Les Discrets and Kashiwa Daisuke

fffff Kashiwa Daisuke <333


----------



## Cyril (Aug 4, 2011)

Fine I'll last.fm

http://www.last.fm/user/CyrilDaroun

this thing is horribly inaccurate because it only contains the stuff from my old computer's WMP. Nothing from the last 3 years of my iPod's life, nothing I've listened to since I got my laptop. Yeah...


----------



## Ekho (Aug 4, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Fine I'll last.fm
> 
> http://www.last.fm/user/CyrilDaroun
> 
> this thing is horribly inaccurate because it only contains the stuff from my old computer's WMP. Nothing from the last 3 years of my iPod's life, nothing I've listened to since I got my laptop. Yeah...



If your iPod still has all of those plays, I think what you can do is use a program like SharePod or something to upload its library to iTunes (if you use it for your iPod; I know you mentioned WMP).  IIRC, this is how I got my plays when I joined last.fm.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 5, 2011)

I have last.fm on for both iTunes and WMP, but iTuns wiped my iPod because I switched computers (which I find stupid but)


----------



## Aden (Aug 5, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> I have last.fm on for both iTunes and WMP, but iTuns wiped my iPod because I switched computers (which I find stupid but)



Well yeah, that's what the sync model does
Should've used one of the many available tools to pull music from your iPod first


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> Well yeah, that's what the sync model does
> Should've used one of the many available tools to pull music from your iPod first



Like Winamp.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> Well yeah, that's what the sync model does
> Should've used one of the many available tools to pull music from your iPod first


I had already moved my entire music library onto this computer <.<
Just dragged and dropped into iTunes, though I have to clean up some stuff but.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 7, 2011)

Your musical compatibility with *CyrilDaroun* is *VERY HIGH (83.299088478088%)

*yup


----------



## Hir (Aug 7, 2011)

Ekho said:


> Yeeeeeeees, I've been obsessed with Solace the last several months.


solace is one of the best post-rock albums ever imo c:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 8, 2011)

Ekho said:


> Here's mine


Your musical compatibility with *manichateball* is *VERY HIGH (89.57696557045%)

*oh
when did this happennn


edit:
Your musical compatibility with *DragonBottles* is *SUPER (96.70313000679%)
*Your musical compatibility with *DavidMAwesome* is *SUPER (99.558132886887%)


*Your musical compatibility with *AdenZerda* is *LOW (24.811440706253%)
*
well aint that some shit


----------



## Aden (Aug 8, 2011)

Awww

I need to start scrobbling lots again


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Aug 8, 2011)

Me

Shttp://www.last.fm/user/HiJackXDend a friend request my way if you like.


----------



## Ekho (Aug 8, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> solace is one of the best post-rock albums ever imo c:



Solace is rapidly becoming one of my favorites.  It hasn't worn off at all since I started listening to it last November.  Safety in Numbers <3


----------



## Cyril (Aug 8, 2011)

What there is a post-rock album being discussed that I should be going getting okay thanks.


----------



## Slend (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/metre7
also hey ekho: kayo dot are great


----------



## Hir (Aug 17, 2011)

Ekho said:


> Solace is rapidly becoming one of my favorites. It hasn't worn off at all since I started listening to it last November. Safety in Numbers <3



every track is like <3333 but safety in numbers is like constant chills


Slend said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/metre7
> also hey ekho: kayo dot are great


Your musical compatibility with *Metre7* is *LOW*
Music you have in common includes Kayo Dot, Sunn O))), Celtic Frost, Unexpect and The Antlers

not bad :>


----------



## Slend (Aug 17, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> Your musical compatibility with *Metre7* is *LOW*
> Music you have in common includes Kayo Dot, Sunn O))), Celtic Frost, Unexpect and The Antlers



yeah, last.fm honestly sucks a dick sometimes
like looking at your shit you are into a lot of shit i am into
but like i don't listen to only that kind of music constantly so it says we have low compatibility
fuck everything, etc.


----------



## Hir (Aug 17, 2011)

in any case you've pretty damn good taste


----------



## Slend (Aug 17, 2011)

oh thank you!!
you seem to have good taste as well, sir


----------



## Slend (Aug 17, 2011)

or madame. fuck i'm unsure


----------



## Hir (Aug 17, 2011)

sir, and thanks :]


----------



## Slend (Aug 17, 2011)

also i love pictures for sad children, so you seem cool guy


----------



## Hir (Aug 17, 2011)

as do you, thanks [:


----------



## Aden (Aug 18, 2011)

Slend said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/metre7[





> Your musical compatibility with Metre7 is High
> 
> Music you have in common includes Kayo Dot, Boredoms, Unexpect, Adebisi Shank and Sunn O))).



oh neat



> kayo dot are great



If you're into records, grab Stained Glass on vinyl. The B-side is a stripped down de-mix of the track for the ensemble it was originally composed for - rhodes piano, guitar, vibraphone. fffffffucking awesome.


----------



## Ekho (Aug 18, 2011)

Slend said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/metre7
> also hey ekho: kayo dot are great



hell yeah

And speaking of Kayo Dot, they're playing and recording new material at a show in Brooklyn in October.


----------



## Slend (Aug 18, 2011)

no way!!!
that is great
also have you heard their latest album???
i haven't listened to it yet but i heard it was pretty different than the older material


----------



## Ekho (Aug 18, 2011)

Slend said:


> no way!!!
> that is great
> also have you heard their latest album???
> i haven't listened to it yet but i heard it was pretty different than the older material



I'll probably look into going to the show, given how close I am. 

And yeah, Coyote is pretty good.  It's definitely a lot different than their first two, I think Toby Driver referred to it as "goth fusion".  Calonyction Girl is my favorite song off the album.


----------



## Aden (Aug 18, 2011)

Ekho said:


> And yeah, Coyote is pretty good.  It's definitely a lot different than their first two, I think Toby Driver referred to it as "goth fusion".  Calonyction Girl is my favorite song off the album.



I can't pick anything over the ending of Abyss Hinge 2. Godly music.

The only thing that's bad about Kayo Dot is that their first two albums are tied up by labels and will likely never see an LP release. But! Box set coming this winter of motW's Bath and Leaving Your Body Map, I am so psyched.


----------



## Ekho (Aug 19, 2011)

Aden said:


> I can't pick anything over the ending of Abyss Hinge 2. Godly music.
> 
> The only thing that's bad about Kayo Dot is that their first two albums are tied up by labels and will likely never see an LP release. But! Box set coming this winter of motW's Bath and Leaving Your Body Map, I am so psyched.



'tis expensive though, $65-$70. :/  Although I've never been an LP collector.


----------



## Aden (Aug 19, 2011)

Ekho said:


> 'tis expensive though, $65-$70.



Don't care.
Need.


----------



## Slend (Aug 24, 2011)

man that is a lot of cash
i would but
man i don't know
i also haven't really heard any maudlin of the well, just kayo dot
but dowsing anemone w/ copper tongue is an unbelievable album


----------



## Aden (Aug 24, 2011)

Slend said:


> i also haven't really heard any maudlin of the well, just kayo dot



Try out Part the Second; it's freely available. Beautiful album.


----------



## Slend (Aug 26, 2011)

you know i just might


----------



## Slend (Aug 26, 2011)

but maybe not just yet, i have been trying to get into nurse w/ wound lately


----------



## Garrus (Sep 15, 2011)

(Double post, my bad)


----------



## Garrus (Sep 15, 2011)

Well I'm on there as http://www.last.fm/user/SymbioticCobra


Shout boxes on FA and Last.Fm should all be open, thought I'd post here before clicking join. Only just remade a new account on Last.Fm because RL friends seemed to get hold of my account name and I didn't want them to know it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 15, 2011)

Your musical compatibility with *SymbioticCobra* is *VERY LOW (3.4102156758308%)*
Music you have in common includes Adele.

oh man
at least you only have 18 artists though (just noticed) aw yeee


Your musical compatibility with *AdenZerda* is *HIGH (54.866898059845%)*
Music you have in common includes maudlin of the Well, Swans, Amia Venera Landscape,Blind Guardian and Moonsorrow

aw yeeehttp://www.last.fm/user/AdenZerda/library/music/Moonsorrow


----------



## Garrus (Sep 15, 2011)

Hehe yeah, though that 18 artists is probably not going to become much larger for a while, I'm attempting to add artists who I can honestly say I listen to more just one song by them.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 15, 2011)

No, don't do that.
Just listen to whatever. 
Don't let Last.fm control yooou. I kind of let it do that and now I really don't want any of my top listened tracks to get any higher than 11 because aaaa I want it all to be lowish and not biased majorly to songs I just loop. Same with bands kind of. I don't scrobble songs unless I've listened to the whole album it's from. And no compilation albums or mixed artist albums.

I'm seriously considering resetting my plays again just so I can try and be done with my play numbers obsession.


----------



## Garrus (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh nah I'm not taking it as a super strict thing, it's just me feeling the clutter of when I listen to one semi-reasonably-good song and never listen to it again but it thinks I want to hear more. Then again there's always the skip button for that I suppose


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2011)

Swans was weird in one of those cool ways
Made me want to listen to The Drift more


----------



## Milo (Sep 15, 2011)

Your musical compatibility with *SymbioticCobra* is *Very Low

*                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *AdenZerda* is *Very Low* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Hans Zimmer.                     


                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *manichateball* is *Low* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Mogwai, Explosions In The Sky, Hans Zimmer, Clint Mansell and Queen.                     


                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *Metre7* is *Very Low* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Sigur RÃ³s, Frightened Rabbit, Fuck Buttons, The Antlers and Coldplay.                     





well, at least I got a low compatibility. highest compatibility I've seen in a while lol


----------



## Garrus (Sep 15, 2011)

Well I'm adding just about every band I can think of that I've enjoyed listening to, brings back memories since I haven't listened to some of these guys in what feels like around half a decade.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 15, 2011)

Your musical compatibility with *Metre7* is *Low
*Music you have in common includes Sigur RÃ³s, Diablo Swing Orchestra, Thrice, Radiohead and Buckethead.                     
...these are all bands I listen to a ton, sans Buckethead.

Your musical compatibility with *SymbioticCobra* is *Very Low
*Music you have in common includes Queen. 
...don't listen to Queen much if ever.

Your musical compatibility with *AdenZerda* is *Very High
*Music you have in common includes Between The Buried And Me, Animals As Leaders, Devin Townsend Project, The Dillinger Escape Plan and Pain Of Salvation.                     
I saw this one coming though <_<

Apparently this is the new trend. Lemme go back a page.

Your musical compatibility with *manichateball* is *Super*
Music you have in common includes Devin Townsend, Oceansize, Jakob, Riverside and 65daysofstatic.                     
Yeah knew I was super with you <.<

Your musical compatibility with *Tetokolpian* is *Super
*Music you have in common includes 65daysofstatic, Sigur RÃ³s, This Will Destroy You, Explosions In The Sky and Devin Townsend Project.                     
And you too <.<

Your musical compatibility with *HiJackXD* is *Medium
*Music you have in common includes Tool, Animals As Leaders, Sigur RÃ³s, Gorillaz and Radiohead.                     
Ehh... again, all but one of these bands I listen to a lot so.

Where is yours, Milo? :/
I'm curious now.


----------



## Milo (Sep 15, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Where is yours, Milo? :/
> I'm curious now.



oh right, I forget.

http://www.last.fm/user/MiloFox


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 18, 2011)

Your musical compatibility with *MiloFox* is *SUPER (99.271410703659%)*
Music you have in common includes Sigur RÃ³s, Frightened Rabbit, JÃ³nsi, Metavari and JÃ³nsi & Alex.


----------



## Takun (Sep 18, 2011)

My music compatibility with everyone is thuuuuuuuuper


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 18, 2011)

I have nothing better to do, so I went through the entire OP list, and this was the best I got:


Your musical compatibility with *AdenZerda* is *Super*

Music you have in common includes Wolves in the Throne Room, Altar Of Plagues, Darkspace, Animals As Leaders and Sigh.


Your musical compatibility with *DragonBottles* is *Super*

Music you have in common includes Blut Aus Nord, Wolves in the Throne Room, Shining, Lifelover and Darkspace.


Your musical compatibility with *ShadesOfIce* is *Super*

Music you have in common includes Xasthur, Wedard, Vinterriket, Rotting Christ and Scar Symmetry.


Only three good compatibilities. Eh. Whatever.


----------



## Folferz (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey! This is Pierce Kira, wishing to be added to the group on last.fm. My profile page there is http://www.last.fm/user/folfiepierce and my FA profile is http://www.furaffinity.net/user/folfiebutt .
Thanks!


----------



## Plantar (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh hey here is mine
http://www.last.fm/user/Plantar


----------



## Veluriel (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/Veluriel here's mine.


----------



## tessiursa (Nov 23, 2011)

Me me me!

http://www.last.fm/user/Tenshaii

I listen to a load of random stuff, so I'm probably gonna have a high compatbility with a lot of people. :U


----------



## Aden (Nov 23, 2011)

tessiursa said:


> Me me me!
> 
> http://www.last.fm/user/Tenshaii
> 
> I listen to a load of random stuff, so I'm probably gonna have a high compatbility with a lot of people. :U





> Your musical compatibility with Tenshaii is Super
> 
> Music you have in common includes Agalloch, Falls of Rauros, Alcest, Opeth and Mono.



well how about that


----------



## Hir (Nov 23, 2011)

tessiursa said:


> Me me me!
> 
> http://www.last.fm/user/Tenshaii
> 
> I listen to a load of random stuff, so I'm probably gonna have a high compatbility with a lot of people. :U


Your musical compatibility with Tenshaii is SUPER
Music you have in common includes Agalloch, Alcest, Summoning, Les Discrets andEnsiferum.

i have an agalloch tattoo on my forearm and we should be friends :>


----------



## Cyril (Nov 23, 2011)

Your musical compatibility with *Tenshaii* is *Low* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Opeth, Mono, The Mars Volta, Radiohead and Machine Head.                     

Also wow that's a lot of plays o_o


----------



## tessiursa (Nov 24, 2011)

Aden: You have a cool music taste. :> Maybe you should recommend some to me.

DarkNoctus: Yeah, and now you are my slaveboy! Muahaha.

Cyril: I know right.  That's what happens with 4+ years of scrobbling (I had a lot of plays on an older account as well.)


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow, I completely forgot I was on this huge list. I wish I wasn't.

 That's weird, it looks like my recently played list hasn't been updated for a few days, despite the thing saying it's scrobbling right now. Hmm.


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/GhostMenjou Music about serial killers, Soviet/Italian/Spanish/german military music, all kinds of random crap as well.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 8, 2011)

And my last.fm is gone again. I just don't really like the site is the problem. OHAI CAN'T MERGE ACCOUNTS. OHAI CAN ONLY SCROBBLE FROM ONE MEDIA PLAYER WHEN YOU CREATE AN ACCOUNT. OHAI IPOD SCROBBLING DON'T WORK NO MORE (or it seems like it does...)


----------



## Bread (Jan 7, 2012)

www.last.fm/user/tageee


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 8, 2012)

Cyril said:


> And my last.fm is gone again. I just don't really like the site is the problem. OHAI CAN'T MERGE ACCOUNTS. *OHAI CAN ONLY SCROBBLE FROM ONE MEDIA PLAYER WHEN YOU CREATE AN ACCOUNT.* OHAI IPOD SCROBBLING DON'T WORK NO MORE (or it seems like it does...)



I don't believe that is true. I used to scrobble with iTunes, now I use Winamp. Both on the same account.


----------



## Plantar (Jan 8, 2012)

Bread said:


> www.last.fm/user/tageee


Your musical compatibility with *Tageee* is *VERY LOW*
Music you have in common includes Tom Waits, Against Me! and Justice.

Also holy shit from his picture Tom Waits looks just like Mark Lanegan.


----------



## FoxCouple (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.last.fm/user/babbyz

check it outttt!


----------



## Randolph (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.last.fm/user/ComplexThirteen

Feel free to add me, ponyscum. I just love seeing those copy-paste "lolsowacky XD" faces in my friends list.


----------



## Sevipervert (May 7, 2012)

ConundrumKaiser @ Last.fm

Might have some strange pop songs due to my sister listening to laptop tunes every now and then Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2012)

Girly_fox_boi_kyi said:


> ^_^ i looove you people!


That was... incredibly uncalled for actually what the fuck?



Sevipervert said:


> ConundrumKaiser @ Last.fm
> 
> Might have some strange pop songs due to my sister listening to laptop tunes every now and then Â¬_Â¬



Why would you let her use your account?

It's free.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 2, 2012)

Sollux said:


> That was... incredibly uncalled for actually what the fuck?



Love is never uncalled for~!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 10, 2012)

Is Last.fm down for anybody else?

Like, the site's not really "down", but scrobbling and stations don't work.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 10, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Is Last.fm down for anybody else?
> 
> Like, the site's not really "down", but scrobbling and stations don't work.



I had the problem recently, but it also recently resolved itself. All of these tracks failed to scrobble:

Last successful connection: 10/7/2012 16:36

Submission Server: OK
9 cached tracks:

The Ruins of Beverast:Mount Sinai Moloch:Foulest Semen of a Sheltered Elite
The Ruins of Beverast:Transcending Saturnine Iericho Skies:Foulest Semen of a Sheltered Elite
The Ruins of Beverast:Kain's Countenance Fell:Foulest Semen of a Sheltered Elite
The Ruins of Beverast:The Restless Mills:Foulest Semen of a Sheltered Elite
The Ruins of Beverast:Theriak - Baal - Theriak:Foulest Semen of a Sheltered Elite
The Ruins of Beverast:Blood Vaults (II - Our Despots Cleanse the Levant):Foulest Semen of a Sheltered Elite
The Ruins of Beverast:Arcane Pharmakon Messiah:Foulest Semen of a Sheltered Elite
Trist:Hin:Hin-Fort
Trist:Hin:Hin-Fort

Radio Server: Checking..


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 13, 2012)

> Last edited by Takun; 10-30-2011 at 07:04 PM.



Why does this thread still exist?


----------



## Takun (Jul 13, 2012)

Good question.


----------



## Karasurhekitsune (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.last.fm/user/marineboy19
Mine.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 19, 2012)

Karasurhekitsune said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/marineboy19
> Mine.



                                                                                   Your musical compatibility with *marineboy19* is *Medium* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Furries in a Blender, Bring Me The Horizon, Lamb Of God, Adraen and System of a Down.


Not bad. Not bad. 

Though I'm not really too big on BMTH, but they're okay. I saw them in concert in March 11th, 2011 at my first concert ever.

I only heard SoaD's Toxicity album. 

I also tried Adrarn once but didn't like it.

However, as for Furries in a Blender and Lamb of God, I do like them a bit.


----------



## Karasurhekitsune (Jul 19, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> Your musical compatibility with *marineboy19* is *Medium*
> Music you have in common includes Furries in a Blender, Bring Me The Horizon, Lamb Of God, Adraen and System of a Down.
> 
> 
> ...



That's cool :3
I have very... Odd tastes in music X3


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 19, 2012)

Karasurhekitsune said:


> That's cool :3
> I have very... Odd tastes in music X3



That's good. So do I


----------



## Karasurhekitsune (Jul 19, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> That's good. So do I



My last.fm does not span the full oddness of my musical tastes XD


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 22, 2012)

I guess there's not much point in leaving this link here then 

http://www.last.fm/user/NightDreaming


----------



## Fjordy (Oct 29, 2012)

http://last.fm/user/phxcoyotes

I will leave that here if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## Vrghr (Nov 3, 2012)

I'll leave this here, in case anyone wants to add this wuff.

http://www.last.fm/listen/user/vrghr/

Vargr Dragonwolf


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm now using alts because I'm a fucking aspie and different music touching to me is like when corn juice gets all over your other food. Shit's nasty.

Industrial account

Ambient account

Everything else account

Yes. I do realize I should have made 'Exdustrial' my industrial account.


----------



## JowiStinks (Nov 8, 2012)

http://www.last.fm/user/JowiStinks

And yes, this is EVERYTHING I listen to, so it's probably the most jumbled mess you've ever seen on Last.fm. However, it does accurately reflect my musical taste.


----------



## NeverNeverland (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.last.fm/user/NNLand

Very limited taste unfortunately.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.last.fm/user/petrieparadise


----------



## shteev (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.last.fm/user/datsteve

Banga!


----------



## DeadBegonia (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's my last.fm if anyone is interested  http://www.last.fm/user/Liekomgz420


----------



## captainbrant (Apr 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 29, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> I swear I've had at least 20 last.fm accounts over the past few years. I really want to like that site- but I can't. I rejoined just about a week ago. I don't even think I lasted a day before deactivating my account.



How would you describe Last.fm to a new user? I'm just curious.


----------



## Niurendar (Apr 29, 2013)

Feel free to add me: Last.fm


----------



## captainbrant (Apr 29, 2013)

.


----------



## mrperson379 (May 24, 2013)

Here's mine. http://www.last.fm/user/mrperson379
Just actually started using it this year, though I've had it for a while.
I mostly listen to Indie Rock, But there are moments where I listen to something new. Like, I've been really digging this Drum n' Bass stuff recently.


----------



## surfurry (Feb 16, 2014)

http://www.last.fm/user/surfurry


----------



## SCPH7503 (May 23, 2015)

I just set up my Last.fm thingy. Now I can flaunt my obsolete and eclectic taste in music with style.

http://www.last.fm/user/SCPH7503


----------

